# Sticky  NOOBS!...read this.



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

*From the Surly Blog - a good place to visit.
*


> If you think your bike looks good, it does.
> 
> If you like the way your bike rides, it's an awesome bike.
> 
> ...


originally posted by Skip Bernet on the Surly Blog - 06.16.2011


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## doc Dee (Aug 8, 2010)

nice post


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

Great stuff!


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

What you will find on that link is the truth, plain and simple. Great post. 

I would however go one step further and say it isn't just for noobs, everyone who rides should read it.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

flowmaster said:


> I would however go one step further and say it isn't just for noobs, everyone who rides should read it.


found the link here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=717575

in 'General'

seemed like a good fit for the 'Beginner' section...IMO


----------



## JasperIN (May 16, 2009)

I'm not a noob, I like to post pictures of my bikes just because I think they are cool.


----------



## Jeexer13 (Jun 6, 2011)

If you're happy and you know it...ride your bike!!


----------



## Lost Biker (Jun 7, 2009)

If your happy and know it...ride your bike!!


----------



## smokinoak (Aug 17, 2010)

If you are happy with your bike and it gets you off of the couch and on the trails,by all means,ride you ass off until something breaks and then replace it.


----------



## bitty (Jun 18, 2011)

nice post


----------



## kayin (May 4, 2011)

so much truth! good post!:thumbsup:


----------



## mhix01 (Apr 26, 2011)

_If you think your bike looks good, it does.
If you like the way your bike rides, it's an awesome bike._

_Bikes purchased at Wal-mart, Target, *Costco*, or K-mart are generally not the best bang for your buck._

I love my costco bought Northrock XC6. It looks good, it rides good and so far, it's holding up fine.

I do like the points he makes though, other than the one that implies my precious XC6 aint no good.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

This should be required reading with a test at the end before you can post on mtbr.com.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

That was great


----------



## dodgeball2d (Apr 20, 2011)

Had I read this post first thing...so many of my questions would have been answered


----------



## wiggy (Oct 3, 2005)

that brought a big old grin to my face 
great post 
joe


----------



## JaxAR (Jan 5, 2011)

+1 to infinity

Great post :thumbsup:


----------



## The STIG (May 20, 2011)

yeah, thats a good read


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

This needs to be made into a wall poster, I would definitely buy one and put it in my little bike working area.


----------



## Delirious (Jun 12, 2011)

This made me smile. Thank for sharing.


----------



## Dorf (Apr 2, 2011)

:thumbsup: I dig it!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

mhix01 said:


> _If you think your bike looks good, it does.
> If you like the way your bike rides, it's an awesome bike._
> 
> _Bikes purchased at Wal-mart, Target, *Costco*, or K-mart are generally not the best bang for your buck._
> ...


"Generally not the best bang for your buck" is a long way from "aint (sic) no good". 
All very good advice given in a very PC manner, great post...needs to be a sticky.


----------



## BeastMode (Jun 19, 2011)

awesome


----------



## DeepseaDebo (Oct 20, 2009)

win


----------



## Rocklion (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

haha. Excellent. Sticky!


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't get it?


----------



## saki2mi (Jun 20, 2011)

great post! thanks!


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

It's nice to be reminded that bikes and people who like bikes are good. Thanks for re-posting!


----------



## Norm28 (Jun 15, 2011)

that should be posted after some of the ridiculous arguments ive seen here. that would save a lot of people money and stress, Go have fun, i am!


----------



## BLUEBEE07 (May 27, 2011)

Great post, made me laugh....


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Great post


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cjax (Jun 1, 2010)

Finally some sense.


----------



## NDON (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice one! Tnx


----------



## jerry26 (Jun 23, 2011)

Awesome! HA


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

Awesome, thank you! Maybe I will do my first race with my bike after all instead of borrowing one from a local shop...


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

We can now post this as a sticky and close down the rest of the Beginner's Corner.


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

awesome


----------



## Fat Clyde (May 23, 2011)

Well guess I don't need this forum anymore.... Just kidding... Is my bike cool? Lol!


----------



## mb-matt (Aug 8, 2006)

Well said! A great reminder to keep it fun


----------



## JPW0504 (May 16, 2011)

thanks


----------



## JPW0504 (May 16, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Skullfrog479 (Jun 27, 2011)

Straight from the mouth of Yoda, this must have come.


----------



## zskolb (Jun 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

Good one!


----------



## ccain6205 (Jun 29, 2011)

Great I am new and needed that!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

Best post ever, noobs, read that!


----------



## Haligan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

"Hey, tattooed and pierced long shorts wearin flat brim hat red bull drinkin white Oakley sportin rad person on your full suspension big hit bike – nice work out there."

Hey!! I resemble that remark.....kind of. I'm not pierced, don't wear my hat flat brimmed, don't drink redbull and my bike is a hardtail. 
But I'm tattooed and wear long baggy shorts.....260 pound guys just don't look right in bike shorts...sorry it's true. LOL

Great post though as mentioned before everybody should be required to read it.


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

wrong


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

sanjuro said:


> wrong


*come at me bro!

*:d


----------



## alexbiker1 (Jun 29, 2011)

pfox90 said:


> This needs to be made into a wall poster, I would definitely buy one and put it in my little bike working area.


Haha! same


----------



## Koflach (Jul 1, 2011)

well said.


----------



## TokageRider (Jul 1, 2011)

Hah, nice thread.

Four more posts to go.


----------



## rm86 (Jun 30, 2011)

This is great


----------



## RK17 (Jun 6, 2011)

good read.


----------



## RDOwens (May 30, 2011)

Nice post. As a noob, I appreciate it. It seems to me something like this can be written about any hobby. Starting out, one just feels overwhelmed. My wife has taught me to just pick a path and don't look back.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

Some good chuckles and wisdom in there, enjoyed it. Thanks for posting it up.


----------



## mmacken (Mar 29, 2011)

Loved this! :thumbsup:


----------



## oinker (Jul 6, 2011)

*chuckle*


----------



## PA Castaway (Jul 6, 2011)

The ideas behind this can be well translated into any type of enthusiast web forum, nice work


----------



## Skeg43 (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome post!


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

smokinoak said:


> If you are happy with your bike and it gets you off of the couch and on the trails,by all means,ride you ass off until something breaks and then replace it.


Yepper!:thumbsup:


----------



## wookv25 (Jul 24, 2008)

Bravo!


----------



## SouthernOak (Jul 10, 2011)

This is great, being a noob myself. I think everyone should read this from time to time.


----------



## Highfive Bro (Jul 11, 2011)

Very nice post. Makes me happy.


----------



## PrincessRachel (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome, yes just what I needed to read! :thumbsup:


----------



## OP4guy (Jul 16, 2011)

I learned a long time ago: If it works for you, it's good enough but always plan to make it better as you grow.


----------



## kinsMT (Jul 18, 2011)

This. This right here.


----------



## pkmffl (Jun 26, 2011)

So I shouldn't get clipless pedals?


----------



## rafab (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey, great post! :thumbsup:


----------



## j-curl (Jul 18, 2011)

Cool, now I just need to get a bike...


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

alexbiker1 said:


> pfox90 said:
> 
> 
> > This needs to be made into a wall poster, I would definitely buy one and put it in my little bike working area.
> ...


Same² !


----------



## BigMeanie33 (Aug 19, 2010)

OP +1 :thumbsup:


----------



## rongallant (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice


----------



## 918biker (Jan 23, 2011)

Very cool :thumbsup:


----------



## BZ Gal (Feb 5, 2011)

i appreciate this post! thank you!


----------



## WildcatGuy5093 (May 5, 2011)

Awesome post! This great to read for a new guy like me!


----------



## phazan (Jul 21, 2011)

nice


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

Great read. Thanks


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I wanted to find this so I could pass it along to a friend. Figured there were enough new riders on here that someone could benefit from the thread bump.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

marpilli said:


> I wanted to find this so I could pass it along to a friend. Figured there were enough new riders on here that someone could benefit from the thread bump.


Heck yeah, maybe we can get CHUM p to sticky this?


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> CHUM p


:lol:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Its all part of my subversive scheme to over take him in the rep war so as I may rule the world !


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey marpilli, look what got a sticky. 

Everyone reading this, make sure you thank CHUM for authoring this excellent thread and marpilli for bumping it. :thumbsup:


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

CHUMp wins at the Internet. I didn't see this the first go round; thanks for the bump Marpilli. Had a laugh and now must find all the redundant threads arguing over inanity and post this with the appropriate [/thread] tag.


----------



## jperry34 (Feb 9, 2012)

that was awesome


----------



## Dummyrunner (May 25, 2011)

Sometimes we all need to read something like this to remind ourselves that everyone has their own story. Thanks for reminding me today. :cornut:


----------



## wparti00 (Feb 10, 2012)

Good to know


----------



## Neumie (Feb 9, 2012)

New here, and laughed. Nice post.


----------



## kimberleyturtle (Dec 30, 2009)

S'truth.

missed it earlier so thanks to the OP and the bump for resurrecting it


----------



## jfoto757 (Jan 30, 2012)

good stuff here!


----------



## LouisSA (Feb 11, 2012)

*Agree*

Great Stuff


----------



## BigEarn86 (Jan 13, 2012)

*Awesome*

This thread should be titled... NOOBS!...read this...EVERYONE ELSE!...read this too.

Too many people that aren't noobs anymore could use a reminder of some of these pointer. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## endless108 (Feb 12, 2012)

great tips!


----------



## ChasingTheSun (Feb 12, 2012)

nice


----------



## grandmachine (Feb 10, 2012)

neato.


----------



## tony48 (Feb 15, 2012)

I appreciate this post and I think it exemplifies what we should focus on in this sport: FUN


----------



## Redfishy (Feb 15, 2012)

*Lol*

Im a newb! you scare me! i have no questions,? But your 4 of the 5 i need to post a question!!!!


----------



## newbietillthegrave (Feb 15, 2012)

I love this post. period.


----------



## dsnove (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey, little round glasses pocket protector collared shirt skid lid rear view mirror sandal wearing schwalbe marathon running pletscher two-leg kickstand tourist - good job.

I finally learn about Pletscher Double Kickstands! The OP is a _RIOT!_


----------



## NateWayne (Jan 19, 2012)

I learned so much just from readin that. thanks yo!


----------



## nico1995 (Feb 19, 2012)

Lmfao but thanks


----------



## fvfvfv (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## one lung (Feb 8, 2012)

Everything answered in one thread. Thank you.


----------



## bluegs (Feb 19, 2012)

change the wording and that can work for any forum on any subject. Great Post.


----------



## Pact.Kev (Feb 20, 2012)

Love it! thanks for a few good laughs.


----------



## argin (Dec 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric.andrew50 (Feb 22, 2012)

Good read.


----------



## jebbk (Feb 14, 2012)

Well put! Sooo where do I go from here.


----------



## cmd68 (Feb 22, 2012)

Particularly like "the more you ride your bike, the less your ass will hurt." So true! Thank you!


----------



## boulderjordan (Feb 23, 2012)

I once did an ally cat on a SS track bike with brakes and a coasting rear hub, some hipster on his fixie said, "Dude, that's sooo not cool, loose your brakes or you look dumb" I wish I could make him read this!


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## santiago_sf (Feb 24, 2012)

hahaha nice post, i was starting to feel bad about my cheap bike, but the post cheer me up!!!


----------



## TJWilly (Feb 20, 2012)

Best "hey noob read this" post ever. period.


----------



## brcassidy (Feb 24, 2012)

noob here, read it. love it.


----------



## JeffRock (Aug 23, 2010)

Great post! AS said before for everyone should read this!


----------



## bigcrash (Dec 26, 2011)

It is to long


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

bigcrash said:


> It is to long


Change the font size. :thumbup:

Awesome post. Necessary info for all of us!


----------



## chalacha (Sep 10, 2009)

Super fun reading. Love the post.


----------



## mhmtbike (Jun 23, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Silverwulf (Feb 24, 2012)

1st post!

I enjoyed the read  Im not exactly a "noob" Been mtn biking since 1985. Just took 2000-2012 off. Man, a lot has changed:crazy: :/


----------



## vylanous (Feb 28, 2012)

I enjoyed this. Why is it in the beginner forum? Everyone should read this


----------



## Once_Upon_A_Time (Aug 13, 2004)

This isn't applicable to me.


----------



## Mr.Crowe (Feb 29, 2012)

*hark this be the truth ye people of the mountain*

Word up. As long as you ride your alright with me.


----------



## May23 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thx for sharing, it's really great.


----------



## velveteer (Feb 28, 2012)

This makes me happy


----------



## sidewaystreak (Feb 6, 2012)

Holy crap that was a long post..... but awesome read..... wheelies are the greatest..... lol


----------



## Cazper37 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hahaha, nice. This post is why I signed up to the forums.


----------



## kidbolt (Feb 29, 2012)

nice!


----------



## rhysjenz (Mar 3, 2012)

That was hilarious!


----------



## bsfswisher (Sep 13, 2011)

lol thanks...great read


----------



## 4david (Mar 4, 2012)

its all true!


----------



## Notsoseriousbiker (Mar 3, 2012)

May be one of the best thing's I've seen posted in a forum, Haha.
It's all so true: Opinions, Opinions, Opinions.


----------



## thatonedude (Mar 4, 2012)

got a few good laughs thanks


----------



## Honestly (Mar 6, 2012)

c ool


----------



## ExpoGeorgia (Mar 7, 2012)

New Guy here, great post to the OP :thumbsup:


----------



## cPr (Mar 7, 2012)

A needed thread! Thank you


----------



## Koin (Mar 7, 2012)

Best post ever


----------



## mgdeftones (Mar 7, 2012)

New guy here, I feel better now.


----------



## bikin_pat (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Nooshi (Mar 8, 2012)

nice


----------



## purpletrike (Mar 8, 2012)

Good post, thanks


----------



## acti0njacks0n (Mar 9, 2012)

I laughed the whole time  Great post and very truthful!


----------



## amoresydolores (Mar 8, 2012)

thanks


----------



## amoresydolores (Mar 8, 2012)

It will be easyer now


----------



## amoresydolores (Mar 8, 2012)

to get the


----------



## amoresydolores (Mar 8, 2012)

right way


----------



## amoresydolores (Mar 8, 2012)

gracias


----------



## Rooney (Feb 10, 2012)

mhix01 said:


> _If you think your bike looks good, it does.
> If you like the way your bike rides, it's an awesome bike._
> 
> _Bikes purchased at Wal-mart, Target, *Costco*, or K-mart are generally not the best bang for your buck._
> ...


He's not saying it isn't any good, but typically the quality/price ratio just isn't great. 
Refer to "ride it 'til it breaks" or better "endure people poking fun at your costco bike, and then crush them on the trails until they shut up".


----------



## wasabiboi (May 10, 2011)

There should be one with 26 and 29


----------



## HotJoint (Mar 11, 2012)

lol great post


----------



## dbowperson (Mar 11, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## Banda427 (Dec 12, 2010)

Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## lmaj16 (Mar 10, 2012)

great info, thanx!


----------



## its-all-good (Sep 9, 2011)

Noob reading and understanding!
Thanks


----------



## Griffins (Mar 13, 2012)

Cool post.


----------



## Vegas_Sirk (Aug 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LLave (Oct 29, 2005)

Great post, thank you.


----------



## HebrewDan (Mar 13, 2012)

This was fantastic!  Bravo!


----------



## DRILLINDK (Mar 12, 2012)

Well said, ty!


----------



## Rigo (Feb 26, 2012)

mhix01 said:


> _If you think your bike looks good, it does.
> If you like the way your bike rides, it's an awesome bike._
> 
> _Bikes purchased at Wal-mart, Target, *Costco*, or K-mart are generally not the best bang for your buck._
> ...


I second that!


----------



## MBThree (Feb 7, 2012)

Great stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## leiito (Mar 14, 2012)

nice


----------



## Jonnybmac (Mar 14, 2012)

some nice quotes


----------



## Trav_Rad (Nov 30, 2011)

Good to know!


----------



## Rival (Feb 23, 2012)

true that!


----------



## JTF2 (Mar 17, 2012)

Good info


----------



## bthomas241 (Mar 17, 2012)

cool


----------



## the75 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi. I'm new.


----------



## chickenwing71x (Mar 18, 2012)

Echoing previous, this should be mandatory reading. It can be easy to forget to just have fun.


----------



## floresjc (Mar 18, 2012)

Surly is awesome.


----------



## liquidMTB (Mar 13, 2011)

*Thank you.*

After an epic ride with many 26 haters. The best I read yet. "Ride in serenity, if it takes debating wheels for you and that's how you see epic serenity .....enjoy. Riding is more than a wheel it's a life, live the life on what works for you and remember the wheel is an A-B - nothing more. Great job industry, perfect business model now let's see the 27.5 hype.. already coming take it to the bank. No welcome section but newbie to here and MTB lover!!! nothing personal just a reality ride i had today with some Bob Marley Inspiration!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ducanh2410 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah, best thread ever. Many questions have been answered


----------



## Lucidor (Mar 16, 2012)

ducanh2410 said:


> Yeah, best thread ever. Many questions have been answered


same here


----------



## Akujiki (Mar 19, 2012)

:thumbsup: well put


----------



## lov2bike01 (May 21, 2011)

I own the XC6, bought it last year. Great bike for the price! Look at the components and ride it.
Northrock Bike - Mountain Bike - xc6


----------



## lov2bike01 (May 21, 2011)

*XC6 rider*



whodaphuck said:


> "Generally not the best bang for your buck" is a long way from "aint (sic) no good".
> All very good advice given in a very PC manner, great post...needs to be a sticky.


I own the XC6, bought it last year. Great bike for the price! Look at the components and ride it. Northrock Bike - Mountain Bike - xc6


----------



## eric1991 (Mar 17, 2012)

great post


----------



## jsunv (Mar 20, 2012)

"stolen" as you said, but well done and all valid!


----------



## dyenation (Mar 20, 2012)

Great post! Makes me feel better about the bike I bought.


----------



## madaxc (Aug 6, 2011)

Bikes are fun!

Great post.


----------



## nick_fury (Jan 29, 2012)

this is sweet haha


----------



## BSmith906 (Mar 21, 2012)

great! this is how I was brought up racing motocross


----------



## Evanson (Mar 20, 2012)

Hahaha... Best read! Great post.


----------



## fvfvfv (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## MikeRose (Mar 17, 2012)

I ain't no noob brah.


----------



## TommyTDL (Mar 20, 2012)

Amazing post, thanks.


----------



## bean. (Mar 19, 2012)

I agree, thank you for the post.


----------



## unityispower (Mar 22, 2012)

Sweet post.


----------



## YMMV (Apr 28, 2011)

Awesome read!

Now get out there and ride!!!!


----------



## PrinterTom (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice...Like this forum a lot!


----------



## 36dbldz (Mar 23, 2012)

nice read


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

Awesome OP. LOL'd multiple times because it's all true.


----------



## colmmac (Aug 24, 2011)

All questions answered there


----------



## mrpalaviccini (Mar 24, 2012)

*Nice Post*

Thanks for having this as a sticky!


----------



## iRide4fun (Mar 24, 2012)

:thumbsup:

That was great.


----------



## thespeedycamel (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome post!


----------



## Elad63 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello from PA. Just trying to figure this forum out


----------



## kevner6868 (Mar 25, 2012)

*GidDay all*

I'm on here to get info on a recently acquired bike hope this post gets my 'count' to 5, so I can post in another thread.


----------



## serluna (Feb 17, 2012)

awesome post!!!


----------



## CaRaBeeN (Mar 24, 2012)

Great post


----------



## dopeyd (Mar 26, 2012)

Fantastic OP.


----------



## GreenGoblin227 (Mar 26, 2012)

thumbs up.. great post.


----------



## Krose (Mar 27, 2012)

i absolutely love this!


----------



## griff71 (Feb 21, 2012)

Post your favorite beer in the Beer Forum - "What are you drinking right now" thread. It's an easy +1


----------



## burzendowski (Mar 27, 2012)

awesome


----------



## jesspal (Apr 26, 2009)

Riding about 9 months, I still take a spill almost every ride. It is, usually my fault lol.


----------



## blueskyy (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow great post!


----------



## lowell pedaler (Apr 1, 2012)

*noob here*

I just received an aluminum Marin mountain bike, stx componenents, scott bars, manitou anwer magnum fork, parellax hubs ritchey headhtube componenents, specailized tires not really a mountain bike kind of guy just wondered if some one could give a ball park figure as to worth, any help would be appreciated. thank you !!!


----------



## cocean (Apr 1, 2012)

Like your post


----------



## atlant24 (Apr 3, 2012)

Cool post


----------



## NOSS2000VTEC (Apr 3, 2012)

*2001 diamondback topangacomp*

hi guys I have a 2001 diamondback topanga comp. I am looking to do some major upgrades. It has shimano disc brakes ,it did come with the original vbrakes when i bought it. ,I am looking to upgrade the fork from the rox shox judy to something way more heavy duty.It also needs new rims and derailleurs all the way around. And new shifters.I am looking for rims that can handle some dirt trails and dirt jumps.I way 310lbs And I am 5'5". I was wondering If anyone knows if there is anyway this bike could be upgraded. my price range for upgrades is $1500.00 I refuse to buy I new Bike Ive had this bike for 8 years. any help would do . I want a complete all the away around upgrades,cogs,cranks,brakes,shifters,rims,tires,etc thank you for your time


----------



## donedealin (Feb 8, 2012)

I liked it! Put a smile on my grill.


----------



## evenes (Apr 1, 2012)

like it!


----------



## JAY55 (Mar 26, 2012)

noob approved :thumbsup:


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

This is a great post. 




Yay, +1 post count.


----------



## ctt1wbw (Mar 31, 2012)

So I guess my Huffy from KMart won't last long?


----------



## FNG_Rider (Apr 4, 2012)

Lmao!


----------



## jojokaizer (Apr 4, 2012)

cool.


----------



## mbnoob (Apr 4, 2012)

go buy the fs roadmaster the beast


----------



## mbnoob (Apr 4, 2012)

walmart bike are way awesome


----------



## mbnoob (Apr 4, 2012)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiceeeeeeeeeee


----------



## corivus (Mar 13, 2012)

I actually stopped hemming and hawing about my decision on a bike from this post and went ahead and got it figuring its just a starter bike and I should stop worrying


----------



## Skeptastic (Mar 31, 2012)

I can dig it!


----------



## Turbo Brian (Mar 28, 2012)

good list. i think you can change the work bike to anything else and its appropriate on many forums; specifically car and computer forums i frequent.


----------



## tturkstra (Mar 22, 2012)

I wish there was something similar on the Jeep forum I'm also on.


----------



## tkd.teacher (Apr 5, 2012)

I know a few triathletes and roadies that could benefit from this post. Well done. :thumbsup:

John


----------



## MountainBikeReturn (Apr 6, 2012)

*Thanks*

Great first read on this forum thanks!


----------



## geraldsdad76 (Apr 5, 2012)

This is absolutely AWESOME! Being a NOOB I don't even know what half of those terms are but now I know that is ok because eventually I will!!


----------



## VentEnterSearch87 (Apr 3, 2012)

awesome


----------



## Hagerman11 (Apr 7, 2012)

Good post as I am a noob.


----------



## tcc13 (Mar 25, 2012)

geraldsdad76 said:


> this is absolutely awesome! Being a noob i don't even know what half of those terms are but now i know that is ok because eventually i will!!


+1


----------



## PDutch (Apr 8, 2012)

Excellent post. And a fine welcome to this noob and all his neurosis.


----------



## zambon (Apr 8, 2012)

+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## sevoma (Apr 8, 2012)

True statements


----------



## purplewallz (Apr 8, 2012)

great stuff!


----------



## snowbanked (Apr 5, 2012)

*Agreed 100%*

Right on brother! Bikes are cool no matter what configuration


----------



## apo (Apr 9, 2012)

yes sir.


----------



## bgsaj (Apr 9, 2012)

I was 10 mins into my first bike ride since 5th grade and was already convinced the expense would've been worth it if it was twice as much


----------



## 2001GiantAc1Rider (Apr 9, 2012)

actually is a little bit inspirational


----------



## krazemon (Apr 9, 2012)

This is awesome.


----------



## Solid Orange (Mar 25, 2012)

Well worth the read...especially since I just started back after more than a decade away.


----------



## Viser (Jun 1, 2011)

lol, this should be posted for the guy's on the "Hot or not thread" over @ bikeforums...

Are we aloud to mention other sites? Oh well.

"...that wheel size is rad and you’ll probably get where you’re going."

^Best line!


----------



## phkemp (Apr 11, 2012)

*Love it!*

What a great post. Everything in life should be like that...i.e...live and let live! I've been on trails with guys and their $8000 carbon frame bikes (good for them...really!) who watch the dude in jeans shorts and no helmet amble on up on his beat up HT single speed, and take on off up the trail laughing. Until an hour later, when jeans-shorts dude in his 20 year old huffy is saying "on your left" during a climb.

There should be no shame on the trail due to ability, bike brand, riding style, clothes...or any other factor.

Let's just ride!


----------



## TrailBlazr (Apr 12, 2012)

Great post!


----------



## Proud & Immortal (Mar 21, 2012)

Lol


----------



## wrkn4it (Apr 4, 2012)

good stuff....good stuff


----------



## Guaro (Apr 13, 2012)

very helpful


----------



## midschool22 (Apr 13, 2012)

Sooooo rad!


----------



## ludedude (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. Super helpful and a great read!


----------



## easyrider1269 (Apr 13, 2012)

Classic!


----------



## stpaulstchris (Feb 8, 2012)

Need this on a tshirt


----------



## BMW M 2 ISF (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello, I read the post and then had my wife read it. We thought it was totally funny. Thanks for creating such a great forum, with laughter and smiles!


----------



## Mikerichher (Apr 14, 2012)

Nicely put CHUM


----------



## jblunt791 (Apr 14, 2012)

nice


----------



## PrisonCityStandout (Jul 12, 2009)

This answered all of my questions...


----------



## mjwilson711 (Apr 12, 2011)

good


----------



## davecheng (Apr 6, 2012)

Good read.


----------



## RS1990 (Apr 15, 2012)

Funny and informative


----------



## bobinitacnh (Oct 1, 2011)

This is great :thumbsup:


----------



## burningbizkit (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm a Noob and i love the post. i also love my 2011 R.M Vapor


----------



## HenryMS (Apr 16, 2012)

I now feel fulfilled in life


----------



## bmc9t9 (Apr 16, 2012)

love it


----------



## bmc9t9 (Apr 16, 2012)

two


----------



## bmc9t9 (Apr 16, 2012)

three


----------



## bmc9t9 (Apr 16, 2012)

four


----------



## bmc9t9 (Apr 16, 2012)

five


----------



## stol2004 (Apr 16, 2012)

thnx alot


----------



## stol2004 (Apr 16, 2012)

and yes im a noob


----------



## inonutin (Mar 29, 2012)

i wanna shave my legs to walk faster


----------



## Bsmith891 (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok then no dumb questions from me


----------



## hcr32 (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice post!


----------



## 2wheels2 (Jan 1, 2011)

hells yeah
I wish more people had this attitude


----------



## jetBlast (Apr 17, 2012)

great intro.


----------



## LifeIsGoodInColorado (Apr 16, 2012)

Funny introduction! Should be required reading upon joining.


----------



## colorado91 (Apr 18, 2012)

*Awesome*

This post should be on every forum of any type.


----------



## Baznett (Apr 18, 2012)

No truer words spoken!!


----------



## AncientSword (Apr 5, 2012)

LifeIsGoodInColorado said:


> Funny introduction! Should be required reading upon joining.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## jeptik (Apr 18, 2012)

Fantastic post, especially for me who's getting back into riding after a 30 year hiatus!!!! Love it and great information!!!


----------



## dtgtdi (Apr 16, 2012)

*Nice*

Hell, I've been riding bikes for ever but nothing like this, so here I am, a NOOB and I'm ok with it. I liked what was written, made sense in every way......:thumbsup:


----------



## clauritzen (Apr 19, 2012)

Lots of good stuff there!


----------



## lostandfound (Apr 20, 2012)

Very eye opening. *hold on a second while I adjust my rearview mirror, and put my redbull down; I need to check my heartbeat sensor...*


okay, I'm all better now. Thanks for posting that. 

I have joined this forum with one goal in mind.

by Thanksgiving-2012, I plan to be down 27lbs. and further, but I am being realistic. Thats a 10% loss we are talking about.

I'll be starting a thread as soon as I find the right spot... and as soon as admin allows me to start a thread.... 

I look forward to learning lots, and loosing even more. I plan to change my life back to something I can respect again.


----------



## Slowestcivic (Feb 20, 2012)

I am noob. This made me laugh. Also made me realize I want to spend more money on my bike. Or maybe that is just what I wanted to do anyways....

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Solo808 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey... Super mod'n, power post'n, bad a$$ who started this thread - good job


----------



## Vthokies422 (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice threas


----------



## roma258 (Apr 20, 2012)

Great intro to mountain biking (or just biking in general). I'm coming over from the motorized side of the two-wheeled world, would love to see something similar for motorbikes.


----------



## dσ__σb (Apr 21, 2012)

This was a great introduction to these forums, and biking in general. lmao


----------



## ski n bike (Apr 21, 2012)

hahah perfect intro


----------



## blankoii (Mar 21, 2012)

(Y) good post!


----------



## biggerfastersteeper (Apr 22, 2012)

*Nice*

That probably answers about 95% of the questions here on the forum.


----------



## lanetxgp1 (Apr 22, 2012)

Check. Its all good.


----------



## Wcsting (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for this, it makes us all feel like we belong here... :thumbsup:


----------



## lockmart (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks, good info.


----------



## IndianaTodd (Apr 22, 2012)

*Nice!*

This post made me feel welcome here. . . as well as warm and fuzzy. Thank you!


----------



## garrett_xc (Apr 23, 2012)

Variety is a good thing. Great intro.


----------



## JamesEitz (Apr 23, 2012)

ha!

I did learn a couple things!


----------



## kwcollins (Apr 9, 2012)

Awesome post...thanks for that. Now Im gonna disregard it and ask a question, Ive got a santa cruz blur lt '04 that i built from the ground up, you guys think it can hold up as an occasional DH bike?? Like rainmaker at trestle park type DH.


----------



## pickles1107 (Apr 21, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GFAthens (Sep 10, 2009)

This was and is a great post. I think it's as or more important for people who've been riding for years and years to read this as it is for new riders, as more experience riders are more likely to be set in their ways and possibly have attitudes about some aspects of riding than new riders. It's an encouraging post though and the bottom line is great. Ride bikes and have fun.


----------



## ShawnSapp (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice post thanks


----------



## Urb-dirt (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm new here! Hey everyone!


----------



## yulp333 (Apr 26, 2012)

so cool


----------



## Henoneten (Mar 18, 2012)

I absolutely love biking of all kinds, and it drives me nuts hearing gear / bike snobs rant. big fan of this


----------



## Henoneten (Mar 18, 2012)

oh, and agreed, n00bs are probably the people who need this least. Everyone in the bike world needs to be reminded of these rules now and again


----------



## Trey_ (Apr 28, 2012)

My ass will eventually stop hurting? Thank God


----------



## Yy89 (Apr 29, 2012)

thanks


----------



## XCRIDERBG (Apr 29, 2012)

Great post. Its been a few years since I've owned or even ridden a bike. However thats all changed. :thumbsup:


----------



## MudKatt (Apr 29, 2012)

From my old krate bike to my 96' marin.. Have wheels will roll


----------



## meh2u (Apr 9, 2012)

*Truth*

I feel accepted


----------



## txhkman (May 1, 2012)

Folks,

I need some help. I'm trying to post a message in the beginner's corner but it tells me I can't post one until I have 5 posts but how do I get post? By commenting on other posts???


----------



## XCRIDERBG (Apr 29, 2012)

I believe so. :thumbsup:


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

that is pure awesomeness, i actually want to print it out


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

Trey_ said:


> My ass will eventually stop hurting? Thank God


this made me crack up!


----------



## jptelthorst (Apr 29, 2012)

A good welcome to the forums.


----------



## 4theloveofbikes (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the post!


----------



## BradR (May 2, 2012)

nicely put, this site has a lot of valuable information, even to someone like me that has no clue what 90% of it means... yet


----------



## Gravatrax (May 3, 2012)

Nicely, basically if it works for you, that's all that matters!


----------



## chuckwagon85 (Apr 24, 2012)

So glad I read this before posting haha.

x2 on wanting to print that our and possibly frame it. 

Great stuff.


----------



## Trooperuss (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## rayrod354 (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice,...


----------



## me and my bike (May 4, 2012)

hahaha sweet


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## raines883 (May 5, 2012)

Very nice! Thanks for giving some quick easy tips to a total noob 
Off to enjoy my 2010 bolinas ridge now


----------



## Punem (May 5, 2012)

nicely done


----------



## RHWest23 (Apr 21, 2012)

Here Here....I like that post. You are what you are, and you ride what you ride.


----------



## Egoyte (May 7, 2012)

Thoroughly entertaining. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## OdinZ (May 8, 2012)

Edit. sorry for the double post.


----------



## OdinZ (May 8, 2012)

Cool! 
Hello everyone. :>


----------



## jallison12 (May 8, 2012)

Great post.
Hello everyone


----------



## 16k-rpm (May 8, 2012)

great ty


----------



## 08FXT (May 3, 2012)

ryan3 said:


> *5*
> 
> sorry


Seems to be the place to get your posts up to 10 to bypass that stupid rule of no links before 10 posts!
Otherwise great post by the OP!


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

08FXT said:


> Seems to be the place to get your posts up to 10 to bypass that stupid rule of no links before 10 posts!
> Otherwise great post by the OP!


umm...no.

this is not the place to pad your post count.

thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Pac-Tim (May 10, 2012)

Some clever post's here.. I like'em


----------



## skipnay (May 8, 2012)

Very entertaining


----------



## SuperFly 78 (Apr 25, 2012)

Great post, thanks!


----------



## BEddy (May 15, 2012)

Love the Thread, as much as I tried I was unable to think of a stupid question or comment. I think it all was covered.


----------



## Andra2000 (May 1, 2012)

great post. thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## ryencool (Apr 20, 2012)

good read


----------



## DonDeeBoogie (May 16, 2012)

New here!!!


----------



## grizzlypaugh (May 17, 2012)

I like this very funny.


----------



## neubie-nj (May 18, 2012)

love the post.. seems like this applies to lots of things


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

mhix01 said:


> _If you think your bike looks good, it does.
> If you like the way your bike rides, it's an awesome bike._
> 
> _Bikes purchased at Wal-mart, Target, *Costco*, or K-mart are generally not the best bang for your buck._
> ...


I would have to agree, though I bought my bike off Craigslist, it origionally came from WalMart and it has held up with few issues. And like the first few things imply, I like it so who cares, it works for me and thats all that counts. In addition, I ride it till something breaks, then I replace with a better quality part when money allows. So who cares where you bought it, if you like it and it works for you ride the hell out of it.

Other than that, I got a kick out of how true most everything else is in the origional post.


----------



## Aggie86 (May 16, 2012)

Nice


----------



## jl2at (Apr 2, 2011)

I like this


----------



## dtrb (May 19, 2012)

great post


----------



## samguan (May 19, 2012)

nice post


----------



## sirgringo (May 20, 2012)

I don't even own a bike...YET...and I LOL'd at some of those.


----------



## krolyat (May 18, 2012)

Nice list lol.


----------



## JoelMartin (May 18, 2012)

Nice post


----------



## genius (May 20, 2012)

JoelMartin said:


> Nice post


nice post


----------



## genius (May 20, 2012)

Sorry for spam but i cant put images of my bike until i have 10 posts, and i have some problems.


----------



## Ballisticsinc (May 20, 2012)

Good read!


----------



## SavagePudDin (May 21, 2012)

You Sir Summed up all my Q's


----------



## watchman323 (May 3, 2012)

Good one


----------



## WC_Mike (May 23, 2012)

thanks good to know.


----------



## WC_Mike (May 23, 2012)

sorry to spam but i need 5 comments before i can post


----------



## WC_Mike (May 23, 2012)

some of those are just common sense but still good to know


----------



## WC_Mike (May 23, 2012)

sorry to spam i just want to ask a question and cant start a thread


----------



## WC_Mike (May 23, 2012)

I'm sorry


----------



## SavagePudDin (May 21, 2012)

Why would you do that ^^^ I took 2 days being patient posting here and there on other threads just to get my count up.. just wrong..


----------



## Kratos (May 22, 2012)

Best post ever!!!! :lol::thumbsup:


----------



## Dan K. Farmer (May 13, 2012)

sweet! No need to post any questions now....you already answered all of em


----------



## 22-34 (May 23, 2012)

If posting pictures of your bike makes you feel better than riding it, then just do it.


----------



## erikrichter (May 23, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## [wahoo] (Nov 21, 2011)

This is great. I think everyone should read this. Just ride your bike. Have fun. Share it with people here. Simple enough. Thank you.


----------



## ltrmc02 (May 26, 2012)

lol


----------



## ltrmc02 (May 26, 2012)

post #2


----------



## ltrmc02 (May 26, 2012)

post #3


----------



## ltrmc02 (May 26, 2012)

post #4


----------



## ltrmc02 (May 26, 2012)

post #5, now maybe I can ask a question lol.


----------



## vincavinz (May 12, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Cocktail (May 28, 2012)

Buying things off of the internet is great, except when it sucks. 

Love that one. Been there done that


----------



## RoJo71 (May 27, 2012)

Great post!! I'm a noob and this was great for me to read!!


----------



## Urbanride (May 28, 2012)

Great way to start my MTBR experience, thanks for this post.


----------



## oned (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info, good for noob like me


----------



## A-Son (May 29, 2012)

I will think on that!


----------



## Toxic Gecko (May 29, 2012)

Great post, great info.


----------



## irollaround (May 24, 2012)

Lots to chew on in that post.


----------



## TheHarp (May 11, 2012)

Works for me!


----------



## thesmiter1 (May 30, 2012)

Is there anywhere to ask questions on specific bikes here? I can't make a thread because I just joined but I'm curious about a bike for sale right now on craigslist.org. It's a Cannondale CAD2 F400 with new brakes and tires for $250. Where would I go to ask?


----------



## danrochel (May 30, 2012)

nice post


----------



## airforceteacher (May 31, 2012)

EVERY forum online, regardless of topic or hobby, needs a post like this. You should see the flamewars about cables over on the stereo forums.


----------



## duluthmn (Jun 2, 2012)

This saved me from my first post!


----------



## d0hface (May 21, 2012)

:thumbsup: very true


----------



## DRG1202 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi. I'm after some opinions on 2 bikes that I'm looking at. I Haven't had a bike in about 12 years and was after some opinions from people in the know. Can I post the links on this thread? since I need 5 posts to start a new one and I created my account purely to ask for opinions!


----------



## Dirtoyz (Jun 4, 2012)

I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## DanZo337 (Jun 4, 2012)

You've answered all my MTB related questions, thanks LMAO.


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

DRG1202 said:


> Hi. I'm after some opinions on 2 bikes that I'm looking at. I Haven't had a bike in about 12 years and was after some opinions from people in the know. Can I post the links on this thread? since I need 5 posts to start a new one and I created my account purely to ask for opinions!


go post randomly 4 more times and start your own threads, dont derail this one with a non related topic.

If you do it the right way, you will get more opinion than you can shake a stick at otherwise most will ignore you.


----------



## LewisWallace (Jun 1, 2012)

Excellent !


----------



## cocdylews (Jun 5, 2012)

i am new to this forum and new to biking too. Willing to learn and apply it.


----------



## jtm2227 (Jun 5, 2012)

Great read


----------



## adleysh (Jun 4, 2012)

:thumbsup: Couldnt have said it better my self


----------



## erikrichter (May 23, 2012)

So true...


----------



## SasTahmass (May 24, 2011)

> 26" wheels or 29" or 650b or 700c or 24" or 20" or whatever - yes, that wheel size is rad and you'll probably get where you're going


That solves the 26" and 29" wheel debates!


----------



## astronautrob (Jun 5, 2012)

Some good info. Thanks!


----------



## eeyon (Apr 23, 2012)

Great stuff! Need to post on two more threads so I can start my own.


----------



## d1sco (Jun 6, 2012)

nice


----------



## twistie (May 29, 2012)

"Bikes purchased at Wal-mart, Target, Costco, or K-mart are generally not the best bang for your buck."

Maybe so but it was within my price range to get me started mountain biking. (NOOB) or is that mtbn? Anyhow I bought the MONGOOSE BLACKCOMB rode it for 3 years then sold it to a buddy who upgraded EVERYTHING on the frame! He says Dude! look at the first post. My bike is RAD!!!


----------



## dedmann (Dec 6, 2011)

✮✮✮✮✮


----------



## Three08 (Jun 7, 2012)

haha nice!


----------



## RickBerg (May 1, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Psychomike55 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to put that post together. I agree with almost all of it! 

Stay cool, pedal hard as hard as you want and enjoy the ride!


----------



## onetrickpony (Jun 16, 2009)

awesome.


----------



## 22-34 (May 23, 2012)

The very best thing you can give to your friend is a new inner tube.


----------



## Pattriikk (Jun 7, 2012)

This is beautiful:')


----------



## oglop (Jun 8, 2012)

ok.


----------



## rogsim (May 4, 2012)

I will inaugurate my first post on these forums (been a lurker for a while) by saying I really like that list.


----------



## Kleinsdale (Jun 7, 2012)

"Your bikeshop is not trying to screw you. They’re trying to stay open."
This one is probably my favorite.
Cheers,
-Dietrich


----------



## karlcycle (Jun 10, 2012)

yeah, great list


----------



## redheddedwonder (Jun 10, 2012)

Very helpful!


----------



## AirKuhl (Jun 11, 2012)

Awesome list. 

So many hobbies get Balkanized as people's opinions override courtesy and supportiveness. Getting out there on a bike is cool no matter who/what/where. I'd love to see someone bombing down a trail on an ancient Schwinn with a banana seat and a sissy bar. It worked for me when I was a kid. :thumbsup:


----------



## EQWoody (Jun 11, 2012)

Biking isnt a fashion contest!


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Jun 11, 2012)

good read


----------



## mundane (Jun 10, 2012)

"Bikes purchased at Wal-mart, Target, Costco, or K-mart are generally not the best bang for your buck."
fml! LOL!


----------



## todfazer (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice post........all good


----------



## MarsMan89 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## desert-rat (Jun 12, 2012)

Love it. Lots of good funny ones, but those are true, too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Matty7787 (Feb 24, 2012)

I also stalked this site for a while.... Great post now lets get off the computers and ride!!!


----------



## dooblavey (Jun 12, 2012)

Fantastic


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Matty7787 said:


> Great post now lets get off the computers and ride!!!


I agree... as I sit here on the comp reading this site and typing in the forum.


----------



## GenesisCash (May 3, 2012)

Good sticky


----------



## giant_revel_1_rider (Jun 13, 2012)

too true!!!


----------



## KungPow (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## rowotter (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice read!


----------



## dirtyokie (Jun 14, 2012)

AWESOME thats how we should look at everything in life.


----------



## Stive (Jun 14, 2012)

Good read, thanks!


----------



## Captain Bucktooth (Jun 4, 2012)

Applicable too more than biking and utterly awesome.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Not just for NOOBS but the community in general.


----------



## chill85 (Jun 15, 2012)

Good times! This is pretty funny but so true.


----------



## AlaskaStinson (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice list. I printed it out and stuck it on the wall of my cubical. If I can't ride, atleast I can philsophise about it....


----------



## mjh68 (Jun 5, 2012)

Brand new to Mountain biking ..been lurking the forums for a little while now . Great Post ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Anyapot8 (May 26, 2012)

nice one!


----------



## LArifleMAN (Jun 17, 2012)

Great read seeing as I am a Noob


----------



## MtnHound (May 20, 2012)

So noted and taken into advisement...


----------



## Bowfish (Jun 17, 2012)

Great read


----------



## Racerx8000 (Jun 18, 2012)

There should be one of these for every sport and hobby. So true, thanks for posting!


----------



## Radb (Jun 19, 2012)

Ha,

I've printed this out and posted it on my wall


----------



## mbh (Jun 19, 2012)

Reading this is just what I needed after buying my first bike and spending the weekend looking at the $1000s of dollars of accessories available at my LBS. I loved the bike as is on my test drive.. I imagine I'll love it all the more when I have put some miles on it and know what I need rather than what I want.


----------



## dnlbiker (Jun 19, 2012)

*Not Knowing*

Very good post. Made me laugh quite a bit


----------



## Motomarco (Jun 19, 2012)

Great read!


----------



## adonis_abril (Jun 7, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Rustyy117 (May 29, 2012)

Cool post! Biking shouldn't be about what bike you have, it should be about enjoying the ride.


----------



## SIC58 (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree with this declaration 100%. Nicely written.


----------



## Big_Och (Jun 18, 2012)

Really feeling the more you ride the less your ass will hurt, hope that one stands true sooner than later lol!


----------



## GiantClydesdale (Jun 21, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tgang50 (Jun 21, 2012)

nice way to look at things


----------



## Liberis (Jun 21, 2012)

This has definitely helped me. Thanks.


----------



## jdthetransient (Jun 21, 2012)

This thread makes the forum seem not very noob-friendly.
Ive spent time on forums so I totally get it, but for someone who hasn't it would just make everyone look like pretentious jerks.


----------



## Tally Ho (May 23, 2012)

love it! A bike is a bike is a bike...


----------



## Yugtaeneht (Jun 23, 2012)

Great post! Sums up everything about bikes, motorized and non.


----------



## Berkleybike (Jun 22, 2010)

most important is to just RIDE


----------



## Ravenzclawz (Jun 24, 2012)

Brilliant post for all forums.


----------



## JNR0790 (Jun 23, 2012)

truth


----------



## XX_MATT_XX (Jun 26, 2012)

after I got started laughing, I could not stop. Seems like he wanted to answer all possible beginners noobish questions right off the bat.
But thats probably been said before.......
Still reading and learning on these forums thanks guys.
Matt (sorry about the caps in my name, I was tring to be different and original)


----------



## CoreyWolfenbarger (Jun 26, 2012)

YO. Im currently wanting to get into this sport. I have been heavily involved in downhill skateboarding for some time, and want to branch out. I have also been involved HEAVILY in the forum area of DH skateboarding/longboarding as it is a very valuable tool to learn about the culture, sport etc. That being said, i know i probably could have searched more for these answers, so go ahead and rip me, but im tired from work and just want some quality answers from some nicer dudes who hopefully remember when they started riding how it was being clueless.

that being said, basically, i live in East TN in summer and go to school in another mountainous region during the year and im tired of skating at the moment. So, my question is what is a good beginner bike. As in downhill skateboarding, i know no bike is perfect and its most likely all about preference. so im not gonna be like whats the best setup ive got money! b/c i dont have a ton, but i just want a decent beginner bike. any input and positive vibes would be appreciated if you could steer me in the right direction. big thanks guys. and i dont know what specific riding i want to do, i guess just some cool trail **** with jumps and stuff is what im looking to learn. sorry for ignorance to the sport.


----------



## BIGO181979 (Jun 26, 2012)

That's some funny ish!


----------



## ccapdaddy (Jun 27, 2012)

*#1*



santiago_sf said:


> hahaha nice post, i was starting to feel bad about my cheap bike, but the post cheer me up!!!


 ....need 3 more


----------



## Univega777 (Jun 27, 2012)

rofl love it. i guess im not really a noob then. just to this site.


----------



## aerodreamer (Jun 26, 2012)

lol this post has just confused me more. i still dont know what i shud get for a new bike


----------



## cadiburns (Jun 27, 2012)

So am I no longer a noob since reading this?


----------



## Ahil (Apr 6, 2012)

nope, now you're a pro!


----------



## Univega777 (Jun 27, 2012)

haha a pro indeed


----------



## MToffroad (Jun 27, 2012)

Good stuff


----------



## whatasport (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## joshn569 (Jun 17, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lateralus1082 (Jun 28, 2012)

Great thread


----------



## aldito2 (Jun 28, 2012)

as a noob to mtb'ing and this forum I am not allowed to start a new post yet.. but I was wondering what kinds of bieks are recommended for noobs like myself.


----------



## beatleginna (May 12, 2012)

*newbie, so they say*

Did road biking for a few years. Getting back into mountain biking.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

lots of us noobs in this noob thread


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

hankscorpio said:


> lots of us noobs in this noob thread


yes, yes there are... next question... you there in the camo wearing the tan boots


----------



## Adam2 (Jun 30, 2012)

great


----------



## Southern Giant (Jun 30, 2012)

Good thread


----------



## droopyfoo (Feb 18, 2012)

true true true true

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## docjonez (Jul 1, 2012)

:thumbsup: i dig


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

Here is a question that's been plaguing my mind for years, and I figured I would look online, low and behold I stumbled upon mtbr. Win, might I add. But my question is, We all know that *big box store* bikes aren't good. but what if you got, lets say, the mongoose xr series. and you integrated parts like Race Face, Fox, Cane Creek, Maxxis parts etc.. Would it be worth it? I figured i would ask here since it seemed the best place to gain and spread knowledge.


----------



## solidfish (Jul 1, 2012)

Ya, Thank you


----------



## dynamodayak (Jul 6, 2012)

If only I have photographic memory...I'd memorize it all


----------



## mkoenig (Jul 6, 2012)

*Nice*

Nice Chum that answered about any questions I've ever thought to ask. lol :thumbsup:


----------



## wisegreydonkey (Jul 7, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## hybridtracer (Jul 7, 2012)

*Thanks*

Good info here


----------



## aman1107 (Jul 6, 2012)

Great post.. helps a new rider that is second guessing the bike they bought like myself....


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

aman1107 said:


> Great post.. helps a new rider that is second guessing the bike they bought like myself....


whats to question about it? no buyers remorse i hope. was it just to expensive? is the fit wrong? whats the story?


----------



## kingofZroad (Sep 24, 2011)

That's hilarious!!! Glad they made it a sticky, although it may be a better read for "seasoned" MTBR members than NOOBS!!


----------



## aman1107 (Jul 6, 2012)

Bought mysellf a nishiki colorado. Bought a frame thats a bit big for me but didnt think it would be that big of deal and have been thinking about selling it to get a smaller one. But im thinking just keep it and ride the thing into the ground untill i can afford something much better. The bike works for me i just hope that frame isnt going to hold me back from progressing m skillls.


----------



## rjc003 (Jul 9, 2012)

good advice


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

aman1107 said:


> Bought mysellf a nishiki colorado. Bought a frame thats a bit big for me but didnt think it would be that big of deal and have been thinking about selling it to get a smaller one. But im thinking just keep it and ride the thing into the ground untill i can afford something much better. The bike works for me i just hope that frame isnt going to hold me back from progressing m skillls.


thats always the plan, ride them like they were meant to! lol


----------



## Disco101 (Jul 9, 2012)

Great stuff. Should definitely be required reading.


----------



## sujianhua (Jul 9, 2012)

<--- newb checking in!


----------



## mwokram (Jul 10, 2012)

helpful!


----------



## calum73 (Jun 22, 2012)

Good info.


----------



## OTBnoob (Jul 10, 2012)

lol


----------



## Bootz (Jul 10, 2012)

lol


----------



## HammerItOutNoob (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Haplo (Jun 12, 2011)

:d


----------



## cdj588 (Jul 11, 2012)

lol


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

LOL! Keeping it real. :thumbsup:


----------



## SVBS (Jul 9, 2012)

The Mtbr bible...lol


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

So i've only been here 3 or 4 weeks. A newb to mtbing but not too forums. Here's my first complaint. 

When starting a thread you dont need to say "new to mountain biking" "Newb question" etc....just give us a snippet of your post or question topic in the title. We know you are a newb....that's what the forum is for. I think this forum is great because everyone understands a million people will come in and ask what type of bike they should get etc....that's ok. But try and give us something specific in the thread title


----------



## ray415 (Jul 12, 2012)

thanks for answering all my beginner questions!


----------



## Barheet (Jul 13, 2012)

Ha, good stuff. This is my first post, so I brought my noob ass in here.


----------



## Dr. Who? (Jul 13, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------



## VegasRanger (Jul 14, 2012)

Great post i love it!


----------



## n30n-dr3am5 (Jul 14, 2012)

Love this post....should be put on a sign before every trail head


----------



## Beginner_Rider (Jul 14, 2012)

*Interesting*

I do find this post interesting; however, I am seeking specific information on parts (forks and disc breaks) to make my first bicycle purchase economical.


----------



## nova_xxx (Jul 14, 2012)

lol


----------



## GABrisson (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## manchu6 (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm saying hi so I can create a new thread specfic to me.


----------



## JHG312 (Jul 16, 2012)

manchu6 said:


> I'm saying hi so I can create a new thread specfic to me.


Me to


----------



## laxhockeygolf37 (Jul 16, 2012)

awesome post, thanks!


----------



## Tmshokie (Jul 17, 2012)

*Awesome*

Great post


----------



## JoyRide_21 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## monopolybag (Jul 17, 2012)

Haha!


----------



## solidfish (Jul 1, 2012)

So this thread is for newbs to post to get past that 10 post limit right?


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

CHUM said:


> *From the Surly Blog - a good place to visit.
> *
> 
> originally posted by Skip Bernet on the Surly Blog - 06.16.2011


Luv the post !!!!!!!! .....its been 13yrs ,2kids ,& 130lbs sjnce i last was in the mtb scene ,,,the game (bikes) have changed. But the truth is always true even when u dont beleive it . .. excellent post my friend excellent


----------



## Robot1998 (Jul 18, 2012)

Funny!


----------



## JeepnBiker (Jul 18, 2012)

Good info.


----------



## PIG_ON_A_BIKE (Jul 19, 2012)

This is true. Just got done helping a friend pick out a bike so he could get into riding now that I'm getting back in the saddle after 10 years of sporadic riding. I basically told him the same thing. Pick whatever you like to ride and ride it. I did a race in Newport, Oregon in the late 90's and the course was a slimy, clay filled mess. Kid that was part of the local cycling club raced it on a 10 speed road bike. His family had no money, the bike was donated, and he finished on the run next to his bike with two flats and about 30 minutes behind a lot of the group in his class. I couldn't help but join his club in the applause as he crossed the finish line with a giant smile on his face! I was more impressed riding with that kid than a lot of the pros that were there with their rolling bike shops.


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

PIG_ON_A_BIKE said:


> This is true. Just got done helping a friend pick out a bike so he could get into riding now that I'm getting back in the saddle after 10 years of sporadic riding. I basically told him the same thing. Pick whatever you like to ride and ride it. I did a race in Newport, Oregon in the late 90's and the course was a slimy, clay filled mess. Kid that was part of the local cycling club raced it on a 10 speed road bike. His family had no money, the bike was donated, and he finished on the run next to his bike with two flats and about 30 minutes behind a lot of the group in his class. I couldn't help but join his club in the applause as he crossed the finish line with a giant smile on his face! I was more impressed riding with that kid than a lot of the pros that were there with their rolling bike shops.


Nice story, and just goes to show you that it aint the bike that makes the rider cross the finish line, but the rider that make the bike cross the line.


----------



## Clorox (Jul 19, 2012)

As a complete noob to MTB, this was actually pretty useful... I think?

"The more you ride your bike, the less your ass will hurt."
I really hope so...


----------



## solidfish (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes it was great


----------



## rbbrchkn (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the read.


----------



## ShadowHash (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Cowboysfan1254 (Jul 21, 2012)

As a noob, this made me laugh, but I thought something called "Beginners Corner" was probably a good place to ask questions. If you don't want to help noobs out, then don't. Either way, there's no need to treat noobs like we're idiots please. We're just trying to learn. Just remember everyone was a noob once.


----------



## Rcheinz57 (Jul 16, 2012)

If your using Strava to get KOM, and you end up killing yourself. It's your fault


----------



## MadCoDep (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey there, new to the forums. Figured I'd just post here to get the "five posts" thing over with. 
I live in Central CA, I have a 2011 Norco Jubei 29er which I'm loving. Been riding about 15-20 miles 3 or 4 times a week.


----------



## br0m (Jul 15, 2012)

lol


----------



## Danny523 (Jul 21, 2012)

Good call


----------



## donttcallmenoob (Jul 24, 2012)

hello there. <---HEY my very first post ever. all you readers should feel super special

anyway, I loved the original post. some great logic going on there


----------



## cw4847 (Jul 2, 2012)

Cowboysfan1254 said:


> As a noob, this made me laugh, but I thought something called "Beginners Corner" was probably a good place to ask questions. If you don't want to help noobs out, then don't. Either way, there's no need to treat noobs like we're idiots please. We're just trying to learn. Just remember everyone was a noob once.


Exactly, love the first post as well!


----------



## MattyJ568 (Jul 25, 2012)

Great Post. I will referance this often


----------



## cmags (Jul 25, 2012)

Hah, nice. Hopefully these rules are all taken to heart. We can't all spend tons of money on the sport, but we can all find passion in what we do.


----------



## propane1909 (Jul 26, 2012)

great job


----------



## propane1909 (Jul 26, 2012)

This stuff is great


----------



## propane1909 (Jul 26, 2012)

you understand what I say, correct?


----------



## ctimbs (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow, every question I have ever had answered succinctly in one convenient post.


----------



## syllepsis59 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Applause*


----------



## nthnsutton (Jul 22, 2012)

this was a good post


----------



## nthnsutton (Jul 22, 2012)

trying to get my post count up so i can get some advice


----------



## Left-ear (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't consider myself a complete noob, but this was just as helpful as it was funny


----------



## Left-ear (Jul 26, 2012)

nthnsutton said:


> trying to get my post count up so i can get some advice


Hey you too?


----------



## nail in hand (Jul 15, 2012)

thats funny!


----------



## s0s0jeff (Jul 28, 2012)

Whats up everyone. I was already a member here but i had to make a new screen name. Just wanted to say Hi


----------



## CloudCasters (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm a NOOB


----------



## saft13 (Nov 16, 2011)

Amazingly funny and accurate !!


----------



## SSV3NOM316 (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice post.


----------



## mzs6 (Jul 27, 2012)

Good read


----------



## roiquel (Jul 30, 2012)

Great post.


----------



## Beau44 (Jul 31, 2012)

Great post. As long as we're all riding and smiling.


----------



## k_singh (Aug 1, 2012)

Great post


----------



## TheDodoKiller (Aug 2, 2012)

Give me a hill, a bike, and a helmet, and I'm one happy bunny.


----------



## Burf (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks OP. This is exactly what I needed to hear. :thumbsup:


----------



## cap'n crux (Aug 3, 2012)

well put


----------



## pedal2dametal (Aug 3, 2012)

couldn't of said it better myself


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

*Great.*

Really awesome post. Can't get enough of it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

Anonymous abuse is for cowardly mugs..:nono:


----------



## 95silverstallion (Aug 2, 2012)

So to sum it up... be happy with what you have and dont bash other peoples stuff.


----------



## Watchman610 (Aug 5, 2012)

Good stuff.


----------



## Noob_mtber (Aug 3, 2012)

Great post!


----------



## Chamulon (Mar 21, 2012)

nothing else than the true...amen :thumbsup:


----------



## 95silverstallion (Aug 2, 2012)

This needs to be posted on alot of forums that arent bike related for the people that are full of themselves to read.


----------



## ecko121979 (Aug 8, 2012)

pointless but funny. hehehe


----------



## fastrails (Jan 28, 2010)

nice


----------



## JimmydaGreek (Aug 9, 2012)

Great read! :thumbsup:


----------



## driftincowboy (Aug 7, 2012)

> Hello driftincowboy,
> Our records indicate that you have never posted to our site before! Why not make your first post today by saying hello to our community in our General Discussion forum.
> 
> Why not start with your first post today and become an active part of the mtbr.com forums now!


Here I am, long time 20" and 24" rider looking to buy my first mountain bike.


----------



## IrideBikes801 (Aug 10, 2012)

this is win


----------



## Nrlions (Aug 9, 2012)

This is awesome!!


----------



## 00ChevyScott (Aug 10, 2012)

read it thank you


----------



## Tsimtcu8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------



## gipsyviking (Aug 6, 2012)

wisdom! great read.


----------



## maxnik (Aug 11, 2012)

Awesome post


----------



## bishop29er (Aug 9, 2012)

Absolutely hilarious...well said!


----------



## emeticmedic (Aug 12, 2012)

Makes sense to me! Absolutely right on.


----------



## HillClimber823 (Jun 21, 2012)

This newbie gives it 2 thumbs up. Great read.


----------



## annandael (Aug 12, 2012)

*Help the shiny newb!*

Hopefully you guys can help me out! I'm brand new, haven't ridden trails since I was 12!!! I want to get back into shape and well...I need some help with a bike my parents gave me. I wanted to figure out if it was actually made in the USA and worth fixing up to use to get into shape. My father is huge into riding owned many bikes and he gave me his Scott Laredo that he bought back in the 90's it says Designed and tested in Sun Valley. Does that mean it was actually made in the USA? Also, do you guys think it's worth just putting the money into it to repair it since I want a good quality bike that won't break the bank? I've noticed that if you want something NOT made in China you have to have some big bucks and right now as a student that is not realistic!


----------



## landsharkxx (Aug 12, 2012)

This made me laugh


----------



## annandael (Aug 12, 2012)

What made you laugh?


----------



## landsharkxx (Aug 12, 2012)

Not your post and I don't think that your bike was made in the USA because my mongoose says designed in the USA and made in china. I would not repair it cause you can by a good bike new for almost the same as you would pay for it if you repaired it. If you are getting back into riding just buy a really good mongoose for now and the bike I have is a aluminium frame so it's really good and light.


----------



## progamer (Aug 13, 2012)

CHUM, awesome


----------



## chuatz (May 3, 2012)

i need 10posts before i can post pics.


----------



## scope56 (Jul 23, 2012)

Entertaining read.


----------



## tjscrogins99 (Aug 14, 2012)

He is a poet


----------



## bigwooly (Aug 14, 2012)

read it. Does this mean i am a noob no more?


----------



## Twalt87 (Aug 14, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dizco76 (Aug 2, 2012)

Good post, I enjoyed it. Thanks.


----------



## Fantom-29 (Aug 15, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Endoman68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Awesome post.


----------



## adrianbk (Jul 14, 2012)

I think I did a pretty nice job with my touch up paint.....


----------



## AlexWheeler0 (Aug 17, 2012)

Great read and so god damn true!


----------



## ronsporsche (Jan 12, 2009)

This is perfect, If everyone felt this way there would be a lot more people riding.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

great read!


----------



## londonaero (Aug 11, 2012)

Great post. I am on a few other forums that could use a post like this one lol.


----------



## MuchooSmoocho (Aug 17, 2012)

sounds like the tao of bikes. I'm in


----------



## solidfish (Jul 1, 2012)

yes it is


----------



## McCrea (Aug 17, 2012)

good post


----------



## ra-man44 (Jul 4, 2012)

Great post... thanks!


----------



## Brendine (Aug 17, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

Good Start!


----------



## mistermoleymole (Aug 18, 2012)

Brilliant


----------



## GoatHornz (Jul 20, 2012)

as long as you are riding that's all that matters


----------



## Blue-Destiny (Aug 19, 2012)

"like" to each his own, we can't possibly make everyone happy


----------



## Jay21 (Aug 20, 2012)

Simply Awesome


----------



## JuliusDarius (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm loving it!


----------



## TankerBelle (Aug 21, 2012)

I LOVED that! Yes, this is the first thread I read..and this post will probably be on page 2003 and no one will see it..but praise is due! And I still have TONS of questions!


----------



## Medic_2378 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you for the post and reminder that in the end, all that matters is getting out there and riding. The only person that can limit how much fun you have.....is you. I'm going to print this out and post it at every bike shop I frequent.


----------



## NickFL (Aug 21, 2012)

Love it.


----------



## hhhava (Aug 22, 2012)

Now I know I need a bike. Miss mine since it was stolen.


----------



## Fourstringsquire (Aug 12, 2012)

Best words of advice for a noob ever. Ride for you and no one else!


----------



## RWCouck (Aug 23, 2012)

Good Post, I am glad to be apart of the community now and hope I can learn alot


----------



## The Sandwich King (Aug 24, 2012)

Nicely done. That entire post will be inked on my back by the end of the week. Also, a possibility for my wedding vows.


----------



## Munkyak (Jun 15, 2012)

After lurking for a long while, it seems this should be directed toward the experts on here. Newbs seem to be alright haha!


----------



## bcruze (Jul 11, 2012)

good stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## Dee5 (Aug 26, 2012)

LOL that made me laugh


----------



## Treebumper (Aug 18, 2012)

That post helped a lot.


----------



## xJustRidinx (Aug 27, 2012)

Ah thanks for posting this, sets a good tone.


----------



## BLAMM0 (Aug 23, 2012)

level+ for optimism


----------



## sdawoodi (Aug 27, 2012)

thumbs up


----------



## MoMoney (Aug 28, 2012)

Great post!


----------



## Iron Horse 12 (Aug 28, 2012)

A lot of great advice in here for newbs like myself:thumbsup:


----------



## tqhx (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice one! Best noob thread ive seen on any forum to date


----------



## empre (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice post. Got an answer to one of my questions from it already "rack can be installed to any bike with p-clamps"


----------



## BrianPerez (Aug 28, 2012)

+1

thanks guys


----------



## Towns (Aug 21, 2012)

I am going to read that again. Nice post!


----------



## K0NARIDER (Sep 13, 2006)

Seems to be the place to get your posts up to 10 to bypass that stupid rule of no links before 10 posts!
Otherwise great post by the OP!


----------



## wrfreeman (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## cruc_fauwn (Aug 30, 2012)

*Excellent post! no, bs, made me *

only problem I can see... you didn't answer any of my questions... (this is my second post, first one was the intro)


----------



## dillwill (Aug 6, 2012)

Good stuff.


----------



## radiantm3 (Aug 29, 2012)

I thought I was the only one in pain from sitting on my seat. It's getting better after 3 days of riding.


----------



## 13MWZ (Aug 31, 2012)

So basicaly, as long as your riding your good to go! I like it!!


----------



## PeaceTrees (Sep 1, 2012)

Good to know


----------



## Jerz_subbie (Sep 1, 2012)

Read it, that's 5 and now I can post a thread.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Jerz_subbie said:


> Read it, that's 5 and now I can post a thread.


almost there..... but this thread made me laugh


----------



## LIVZY (Sep 1, 2012)

please can i post a picture now? =)


----------



## LIVZY (Sep 1, 2012)

i take that back!


----------



## flteng965 (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice, and yes I have broken my collar bone on that...twice!


----------



## iCougar (Sep 2, 2012)

amazing


----------



## Dyablo (Sep 3, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Niner_Boy (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## doctadocta (Sep 4, 2012)

Quite


----------



## daglord (Aug 12, 2012)

NOOB here, checking in... GREAT post by the OP!


----------



## ian946 (Sep 5, 2012)

so will 24 inch wheels work on a downhill frame? i ride mx but do to multiple injuries im trien to get back in shape but bmx is to hard on my knees and ankles so i wanna build a downhill / freeride bike. 9 speed wit disc brakes. hard or soft tail any suggestions?


----------



## LarryWallwart (Sep 5, 2012)

great OP:thumbsup:


----------



## codex57 (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## codex57 (Sep 4, 2012)

This is like


----------



## codex57 (Sep 4, 2012)

the thread for Newbies to break their 5 post cherry


----------



## LivingSublime (Sep 5, 2012)

5 comments to post a new thread? Jeeze. I have just aquired my first real XC bike. It's an older Jamis Eureka (Yellow) with Velocity Deep V wheelset, thudbuster seat, aftermarket bars, etc. I had a few question for a thread with pictures so I'll just ask them now.

How are these bikes? 

What does a Jamis Eureka typically costs?

Did they come stock Shamino hubs, gear shifter, and rear rim brakes?


----------



## LivingSublime (Sep 5, 2012)

Here yea go. Crappy pics for now


----------



## Rabbit7 (Sep 5, 2012)

Killin 20 birds wirh one stone. Lol


----------



## Niner_Boy (Sep 4, 2012)

Like it!


----------



## Gooseabuse (Sep 6, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gab5 (Sep 7, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## isaac1384 (Sep 7, 2012)

Good post. Enjoy the ride!!!


----------



## invictarocks (Sep 6, 2012)

I need to shut up and ride. OH! And practice stand-up wheelies!


----------



## HNR (Sep 7, 2012)

.


----------



## Meridian725 (Sep 7, 2012)

Word!


----------



## casey97 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the info, just starting and this is a lot of help.


----------



## jfo9 (Aug 21, 2012)

This kinda thing has been my motto as ive been building up my first bike starting with a second hand dirtbag frame and going from there with a bunch of other second hand parts. Not the prettiest thing but it works pretty well so far.


----------



## joejoegunn357 (Sep 9, 2012)

I just joined and read this thread. Hilarious! I think I am going to like it here.


----------



## pupkin (Sep 10, 2012)

pure wisdom


----------



## hotrod6657 (Sep 11, 2012)

I was gearing up for a "NOOBS! How dare you be new to the sport of riding" post when I clicked. 

Very pleasantly surprised. Those were some sound words of wisdom and really drive home the idea that it's more about getting out there and having fun that obsessing over what you're riding when you do it.

Thanks for that post.


----------



## flteng965 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey everyone! I am a noob. I want to get new pedals for my trek 2012 wahoo. But I don't know if the diameter of the pedal bolt is universal or is specific for each bike? I read in another thread not to get clipless until I have a basic understanding of bike riding, hich by the way is a lot different than bmx riding when I was twelve. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## kaushama (Aug 30, 2012)

Just bought a Trek Cobia 2012 and joined this forum. 
It is funny and hope it will cure my upgraditis!


----------



## mr_z (Sep 12, 2012)

lol read this on another forum and was funny but good info


----------



## ritchiehulse (Sep 12, 2012)

haha very funny


----------



## gsjulich (Sep 13, 2012)

Great post little buddy


----------



## invictarocks (Sep 6, 2012)

flteng965 said:


> Hey everyone! I am a noob. I want to get new pedals for my trek 2012 wahoo. But I don't know if the diameter of the pedal bolt is universal or is specific for each bike? I read in another thread not to get clipless until I have a basic understanding of bike riding, hich by the way is a lot different than bmx riding when I was twelve. Can anyone help me out?


I tried clip-ins for a few months before deciding it wasn't for me. For cross-country, it's more efficient, but clipping in and out while cornering hard with foot out/stopping and starting/crashing and whatnot became annoying and potentially dangerous for me.


----------



## debo (Sep 12, 2012)

just how newb ca i get?


----------



## flteng965 (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks invictarocks, I discovered that the other day around a hard corner between a rock and a cactus. I was very glad I could get that foot down! It was a big cactus!


----------



## Dmvrider (Sep 15, 2012)

glad i read this as first post, keeps you open minded and grounded as a rider


----------



## mkpthelaw (Sep 15, 2012)

Great thread and the first post is best.


----------



## SocalTeknique (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm new here. Awesome post!


----------



## cluelessrider (Sep 14, 2012)

invictarocks said:


> I tried clip-ins for a few months before deciding it wasn't for me. For cross-country, it's more efficient, but clipping in and out while cornering hard with foot out/stopping and starting/crashing and whatnot became annoying and potentially dangerous for me.


I just got the egg beater pedals and am wondering if I may have the same problem.


----------



## kabatbut (Sep 16, 2012)

i am about to start riding this season here in DUbai, I'm glad I found this blog post....


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

That post would make a fantastic T-Shirt!


----------



## halld15 (Sep 14, 2012)

here here


----------



## rusty4269 (Sep 16, 2012)

Like it


----------



## jiveSEVEN (Jun 20, 2012)

very informative, thanks for posting


----------



## friedhouse (Sep 13, 2012)

Great post!


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)

Not only was this a fun read but I actually learned a few things, too.


----------



## bikerbob951 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you, my bike does look good


----------



## Nylander (Sep 19, 2012)

Ha! I remember laughing my ass off reading this on the Surly blog. Good read.


----------



## aznlegendzx (Sep 19, 2012)

Very informative


----------



## edgeyforsure (Aug 15, 2012)

haha wow this is the best post


----------



## Lets-Ride (Aug 1, 2012)

Good post


----------



## wynnbb (Sep 20, 2012)

good stuff


----------



## oecken (Sep 21, 2012)

Brilliant.


----------



## Feeling (Sep 21, 2012)

*Nice*

conclusion...


----------



## stupidhead (Sep 21, 2012)

Very good


----------



## Jbravo44 (Sep 20, 2012)

*nice*

nice


----------



## bdmiller909 (Sep 19, 2012)

helpful, thanks!


----------



## Bmer89 (Sep 22, 2012)

Makes us poor people feel better about our cheap bikes! Which, in my experience, have been more reliable than my cars...


----------



## ovwok (Sep 22, 2012)

Preach:thumbsup:


----------



## Mousey (Aug 25, 2012)

Bmer89 said:


> Makes us poor people feel better about our cheap bikes! Which, in my experience, have been more reliable than my cars...


aint that the troof


----------



## GeauxLSUtigers7 (Sep 9, 2011)

read


----------



## MIOM (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## fadecomic (Aug 3, 2012)

New to the forum, but I came in here to post something exactly like this after being frustrated by bike shop guys and trail riders in the latest expensive gear.


----------



## roadiohead (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Love it!


----------



## lfc.reds (Sep 25, 2012)

Two :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PrivateProperty (Sep 26, 2012)

Tank you for posting this. I enjoyed the humor .


----------



## ckc527 (Sep 23, 2012)

Ckc


----------



## suey22 (Sep 26, 2012)

Great post. I hope most here agree


----------



## Mousey (Aug 25, 2012)

Captain Bucktooth said:


> Applicable too more than biking and utterly awesome.


"I want to tell you a terrific story about oral contraception. I asked this girl to sleep with me and she said 'No.'" <---- now THAT is funny!


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Mousey (Aug 25, 2012)

*I must've learned competitiveness from my dog*

does anyone else here have the habit of "chasing" what ever biker passes you on a trail?


----------



## cuenut (Sep 27, 2012)

No, I'm just happy I haven't had a heart attack riding. Just started up and mainly hope my bike can handle my weight! (240 lbs)


----------



## Mousey (Aug 25, 2012)

cuenut said:


> No, I'm just happy I haven't had a heart attack riding. Just started up and mainly hope my bike can handle my weight! (240 lbs)


go slow brother 
Those gears are for maintaining a proper rpm. not for going balls out.
Each day take it easy.
The pounds will start to come off.
If you're tired then rest.
The object is to bike forever


----------



## Mousey (Aug 25, 2012)

Mousey said:


> go slow brother
> Those gears are for maintaining a proper rpm. not for going balls out.
> Each day take it easy.
> The pounds will start to come off.
> ...


So there I was .... biked down to the salt creek trail 6 miles warmup.
I'm lookin' good!! got a guy on a mtb chasing me and I passed a hybrid
I'm not even huffing (yet)
I get stopped by traffic at Mannheim Rd. and they catch up to me.
Each of us taking sidelong glances at the other.
The light changed to green and we bolted like LeMans.

My chain came off and there i was free-pedaling around in 6 lanes of traffic :/
"Pride cometh before the fall"


----------



## Cyclokitty (Sep 27, 2012)

Excellent words of advice to keep riding. Thanks!


----------



## WheelinOK (Sep 27, 2012)

As a total noob it made me LOL, but also smile knowing that anyone who doesn't like my bike can f'off, and anyone who does can take it for a spin.


----------



## Mousey (Aug 25, 2012)

I finally got to use my helmet today!
I slammed on the brakes and fell off the "back" of the bike!
go figure :/


----------



## b36one (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for the post, gave me a good laugh


----------



## Derek_ (Sep 28, 2012)

bike and let bike, I like it


----------



## john16 (Sep 25, 2012)

great post !!


----------



## ShowerofMuppetry (Sep 28, 2012)

Read and noted!


----------



## jwitherow (Sep 29, 2012)

Very good information. I am in the market for my first mountain bike to start doing to trail riding.


----------



## sandrabbit (Sep 30, 2012)

Lost Biker said:


> If your happy and know it...ride your bike!!


I was happy and I knew it  Till my bike broke


----------



## TreFree (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## aquito (Oct 1, 2012)

Great stuff


----------



## flapane (Oct 2, 2012)

wise tips!


----------



## slcty (Oct 2, 2012)

Funny, but true.


----------



## Phipps420 (May 21, 2012)

Something that everyone needs to know.


----------



## ahrice (Apr 26, 2012)

This was a fun read if nothing else


----------



## Pinned27 (Oct 4, 2012)

thats awesome


----------



## orlin03 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the read!


----------



## zakrzak (Sep 7, 2008)

LOL. Good post


----------



## BluPenguin (Oct 5, 2012)

Made more sense than anything else today.


----------



## ertlandia (Jul 28, 2012)

the was pretty awesome


----------



## egypticus (Oct 6, 2012)

nice


----------



## rifleshooter (Oct 6, 2012)

This was a solid post, and my response to it is my Reply # 5. It is good to remind folks that the bike in your garage is the bike that's not being used.

On the shooting forums, folks offer this advice: "Shoot more, post less. Talking about guns is not as fun as shooting them. You learn different lessons shooting than talking about shooting, but both can be productive. Wasting ammunition is not. Perfect your technique before you hit the field. Don't just practice safe gun handling, live a Safe Gun Lifestyle. 

Above all, be happy, kind to new folks, smile, and stay focused and alert."


----------



## Psychotext (Sep 21, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Buzz1024 (Oct 7, 2012)

enjoyed that


----------



## Mannydime (Oct 8, 2012)

Niiiice!!!!


----------



## Bludshroom (Oct 6, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## arkhamasylum (Mar 29, 2012)

good one!


----------



## y0chang (Oct 10, 2012)

Reading this post from the mtbr sensei has helped me towards bike enlightenment


----------



## foxfire235 (Aug 11, 2011)

N00bs. Thanks! =)


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Love it.


----------



## Kbman (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the post.


----------



## BobbyWilliams (Aug 3, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Maged (Oct 14, 2012)

very helpfull


----------



## Maged (Oct 14, 2012)

Great thread


----------



## Fergus Kelso (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm not a noob, but nice


----------



## mr_eddy (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Alex_W (Oct 15, 2012)

vylanous said:


> I enjoyed this. Why is it in the beginner forum? Everyone should read this


:thumbsup:


----------



## bikeface.killa (Oct 16, 2012)

Lotta good points covered!


----------



## MikeyHustle (Jul 27, 2012)

You answered all my question!


----------



## Dhbiker14 (Oct 17, 2012)

Actually really helpful even though it's a rant:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cruiznblue (Oct 16, 2012)

Basically anything works as long as you're having fun...love it.


----------



## japaddler (Oct 20, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## TheFiganator (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm a 100% noob and was trying to get my "5" post mark to post a new thread asking what bike is best. But instead, I'll run to my local Trek shop, test out a few in my price range, then run to the Dicks Sporting Goods, try out a diamondback, then make my decision on what feels best to me


----------



## Luckyr (Oct 21, 2012)

Classic! What a great and informational post. good read


----------



## naughtyca (Oct 22, 2012)

first post!!


----------



## binka (Oct 22, 2012)

Very true. I'm getting back into biking after 15 years off, my bike is over 20 years old. Was the best money could buy at the time. No suspension, suspension hadn't been invented when I bought it! But I used to do downhill races on it, go up and down proper mountains. If it could do it then it can do it now.


----------



## rnst2 (Oct 21, 2012)

binka said:


> Very true. I'm getting back into biking after 15 years off, my bike is over 20 years old. Was the best money could buy at the time. No suspension, suspension hadn't been invented when I bought it! But I used to do downhill races on it, go up and down proper mountains. If it could do it then it can do it now.


nope.
there was suspension bikes back then just about that time or maybe earlier.
remember that dual'shock at rear suspension bikes, like a motocross?
super heavy.


----------



## Thirdeye270 (Oct 23, 2012)

A+ enjoyable Thanks


----------



## ocean-ro (Oct 24, 2012)

good to know stuff. thanks!


----------



## ElDuderino2412 (Oct 24, 2012)

thanks very informative


----------



## Anrkist (Oct 21, 2012)

My friend that's been a longtime rider has a similar attitude to the original post. I hope that's the norm for the local riders, but I aim to find out either way.


----------



## everything_was_taken (Oct 25, 2012)

If I knew how to post a thumbs up, I would


----------



## dsalvey (Oct 25, 2012)

Can't argue with that brotha!!


----------



## stinky_tofu (Mar 6, 2011)

Classic!


----------



## Valleyrider (Oct 27, 2012)

Not wanting to offend anyone, just posting so I can get to ten and put an image of my Trek 9900 that I want to sell in the classifieds....


----------



## Valleyrider (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry, looked for a place to advertise my bike for sale. Need to post a few more times to add a photo.


----------



## Oneronin (Oct 24, 2012)

post count


----------



## Oneronin (Oct 24, 2012)

10/10 would read again


----------



## Syb (Oct 23, 2012)

As a member of a few different forums this is the first I've seen a post like this. Priceless. Oh yeah, noob here.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Oct 30, 2012)

That **** is hilarious, love the diplomacy!


----------



## Starfish (Nov 4, 2012)

Great post!


----------



## paladin5469 (Nov 3, 2012)

It's informative AND funny. I'm pretty new to this hobby and this post more or less summed up what I've been trying to discern after days of sifting through threads, trying to make sense of countless opinions.


----------



## next (Nov 4, 2012)

I read this and it made me feel more dum


----------



## matthewd (Aug 22, 2012)

Good read. Glad I stopped in.
Thanks.


----------



## Refried Noodle (Nov 5, 2012)

next said:


> I read this and it made me feel more dum


Liekwise


----------



## doran (Nov 5, 2012)

I feel like learnt a bit.. and had a damn good giggle. thanks


----------



## asifreza (Nov 6, 2012)

hello everyone! I am gonna buy a new bike but I'm confused with two bikes' configuration. one is-

"Frame: 26"x18" Alloy 6061, Fork: SUNTOUR SF 13-XCM-MLO, Handle/Stem: Zoom Alloy Black, Seat Post: Zoom Alloy Black, Head Set: Neco, BB Set: Neco, Grips: Soft Comfort, Saddle: Velo Plus Double Density, Pedal: Wellgo B087 Full Alloy, Chain wheel: SUNTOUR XCT-V2, Shifter: Shimano EF-50 21 Speed, Front Dera: Shimano M310, Rear Dera: Shimano M310, Freewheel: Shimano HG20, Chain: KMC Z51, Brakes: TREKTRO NOVELA DISC BRAKE, Hubs: KT Alloy Disc Hubs W/QR, Rims: ALEX EF 20 Double Wall Alloy, Tyre: KENDA K1047 26X2.1, Kick Stand: Stand Well Alloy"

another one is-

Frame: Alloy 6061 26
Fork : Zoom Alloy Crown Steel Suspension 
Handlebar & Stem: Format Alloy
Seat Post: Format Alloy
Chainwheel & Crank: Prowhel 42/34/24T alloy Crank
Shifter: Shimano EF40
Front Derailleur: Shimano TY10
Rear Derailleur: Shimano TX75
Freewheel: Shimano TZ21
Bakes: Ally disc brake
Saddle: 6117
Hubs: KT steel disc hub
Rims: Format Double Wall Alloy
Tyre: GW302 26*1.95

can anyone please suggest me which one should I buy??? please do hurry because both of these are just one of each left.


----------



## jimbos'ss (Nov 7, 2012)

tons of generic info, but still funny.


----------



## reskar (Jul 18, 2012)

Great info for setting the tone of the forum!


----------



## jonmyrlebailey (Nov 8, 2012)

*Hello, Jon, here, from Sacramento County, CA*

The thing I hate most about bicycles is being called an IDIOT by pedestrians and car drivers alike even when I am riding exactly according to rules and regulations:madmax:.


----------



## ckeeler (Nov 8, 2012)

Great post.


----------



## Welric (Nov 10, 2012)

nice!


----------



## Bikingnewbie (Nov 11, 2012)

WOW! This was really great! I'll be sharing this with friends. Thanks!


----------



## madloo08 (Nov 9, 2012)

anyone give me a newbie guide on adjusting my hydrolic brakes tighten,loosen etc...thanks


----------



## tross45 (Aug 19, 2011)

Enjoyed the post. That's a lot of good info in a short space.


----------



## _Fernando (Nov 12, 2012)

got it


----------



## TomasW (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## ITL (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks, funny stuff.

First post on MTBR...need four more to start my own thread...and ask a ton of questions...and have lots of fun when I'm at wor and not doing what I should be doing...:nono:


----------



## jleeasc (Nov 13, 2012)

I now feel better about it.


----------



## joshh (Nov 14, 2012)

I love the opening post. Best "Noob read first" post I've ever seen.


----------



## da_JAWN (Sep 23, 2008)

hiyoooooo


----------



## KAG5 (Jul 15, 2012)

Great Post! Something everyone should read no matter how or what you ride.


----------



## integr1ty (Nov 17, 2012)

hah, love it


----------



## iCollector (Nov 14, 2012)

Whoever composed that first quote is a true poet!

I agree with the whole thing.

I'm just getting back into mtn biking after a long hiatus, (a decade at least!) and am trying to consume everything I can on the sport - which I note - has seen a great many changes!

I just hope I can manage the trails once agin. I never was great, but was decent.

The first ride I ever had off road I still remember, and the first thing I did was call my girlfriend and babber on about how much fun I had.... Scapes and all. I am hoping I can get it back.


----------



## zeuseason (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## HillbillyVol (Nov 19, 2012)

First Post here...The Op is classic!! Noroflk, Va here vis Knoxville Tn. Im riding a 99 Yeti Lawwill DH-8 and LOVEIN IT!!!


----------



## amonster (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm a noob :/


----------



## kennybag (Nov 20, 2012)

*spot on*

yes yes yes


----------



## BudBundy (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks, that was really helpful!


----------



## cramp (Nov 22, 2012)

I was a weekend rider in my late 20s, now getting back into it in my late 30's. Now learning that 29ers came to rule and now 650B is the up and coming next thing. I have an old entry level Trek and plan on riding it one season as I get into shape and figure out what I need for my next ride. 

So I was a Noob before and I guess I'm still a noob...


----------



## Kirill_k (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi, I'm from Russia. Just a dream to visit the Grand Canyon and take a ride on it (not down )


----------



## bilbo56 (Nov 12, 2012)

uh hun


----------



## Visionist (Nov 23, 2012)

Sound post, nice


----------



## njoypow (Nov 23, 2012)

good first post. I think the folks that post like thousands of times shud be forced to read that every now and then. Been shreddin fer a minute but only been on here like a day and see lots of rippin goin on....


----------



## nini101 (Nov 25, 2012)

great post


----------



## ajpx9 (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice post! I enjoy it because it is all so true. However a question you did not answer is when a newly bought bike breaks, and it is in the frame, and even the nice dudes at the bike store cant help you get a new bike, what should one do to get back and riding when all their money was spent on the first bike?


----------



## darkpollo (Nov 26, 2012)

I was trying to find a post to reply for getting into five (and i did) but i am not replying because of that:
This is really one of the best post about bikes that i have found in all the weekend. 
It helped me a lot. 

Thank you!!


----------



## antpal (Jul 28, 2012)

Great thread!


----------



## subwoffer13 (Nov 28, 2012)

nice


----------



## poolnikov (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello,


----------



## Ned Kelly (Nov 29, 2012)

excellent


----------



## Ned Kelly (Nov 29, 2012)

was worth the read


----------



## c.broyles (Nov 23, 2012)

great post.:thumbsup:


----------



## sliebsch (Nov 30, 2012)

Just registered for the forums and this is first thing I read. I think I like this place.


----------



## SupeDlewp (Dec 4, 2012)

The thing I like about this post, is that it could apply to anything, not just mountain biking. 
It's just one of those things in life where you realise that your aren't the centre of THE Universe, but you are the centre of YOUR Universe. If you do something because it makes you feel good, then it is good.
I should have read this post a bit earlier, puts a good spin on the sport in general.
Keep 'em coming guys.


----------



## Lowered-S-Dime (Nov 11, 2012)

Pretty sweet, Thanks


----------



## SD_Locals (Nov 8, 2012)

Great thread! I'm a noob, just want to say hi to everyone


----------



## Panthers1521 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you for writing this.


----------



## rti27 (Dec 9, 2012)

what is a Fred?


----------



## Mountainmauler (Dec 10, 2012)

*Why do the beginners have to be in the "corner"?*

Thanks for the noob info comedy!! Look forward to some laughs.


----------



## fatsandwich (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice post


----------



## T-Bill (Dec 12, 2012)

Great post. Been riding for a few years, but new to mtbr. Look forward to the community of like minds.


----------



## kingspa09 (Dec 12, 2012)

If you bike puts a smile on your face when you ride, its a good bike!


----------



## justaute (Dec 13, 2012)

Nicely put.


----------



## SteelUrFace (Dec 14, 2012)

This made me laugh in a non judgmental tone. Thanks.


----------



## rjjackson36426 (Dec 17, 2012)

post # 10


----------



## u0104940 (Dec 17, 2012)

That's some good stuff right there. Thanks for posting :thumbsup:


----------



## shoope1 (Feb 16, 2012)

thanks


----------



## runpeterson (Dec 7, 2012)

thanks)


----------



## kprocivic (Feb 1, 2012)

every time i read this it gets better.


----------



## melan47 (Nov 27, 2012)

1 post


----------



## melan47 (Nov 27, 2012)

...and 2 post! I am free!!!!


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

These are great, nothing worse than bike snobs!


----------



## xtoph (Sep 11, 2012)

perfect!
:thumbsup:


----------



## xtoph (Sep 11, 2012)

i like it


----------



## xtoph (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## xtoph (Sep 11, 2012)

These are great, nothing worse than bike snobs! :madman:


----------



## xtoph (Sep 11, 2012)

no 5


----------



## xtoph (Sep 11, 2012)

u0104940 said:


> That's some good stuff right there. Thanks for posting :thumbsup:


yes :madman:


----------



## xtoph (Sep 11, 2012)

:madman::madman:


xtoph said:


> yes :madman:


----------



## xtoph (Sep 11, 2012)

:madman::madman:


xtoph said:


> :madman::madman:


----------



## xtoph (Sep 11, 2012)

:madman::madman::madman:


u0104940 said:


> That's some good stuff right there. Thanks for posting :thumbsup:


----------



## xtoph (Sep 11, 2012)

:madman::madman::madman:


xtoph said:


> :madman::madman::madman:


----------



## xtoph (Sep 11, 2012)

:madman::madman::madman:


xtoph said:


> :madman::madman::madman:


----------



## Johanneson (May 24, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## MountainPassion (Dec 22, 2012)

if your happy and you know it and you really want to show it if your happy and you know it rider your bike


----------



## intuit86 (Dec 22, 2012)

thanks


----------



## intuit86 (Dec 22, 2012)

.....4


----------



## intuit86 (Dec 22, 2012)

............5


----------



## semir (Dec 23, 2012)

21 year old living in Arizona just getting into Mtbr. Use to ride a crf250 and a bmx bike, about 5 years ago.. and that's about the amount of experience I don't have. I love jiujitsu, and I love pit bulls :thumbsup:


----------



## semir (Dec 23, 2012)

*OG post*

sick write up! enjoyed reading it


----------



## Unkown (Dec 25, 2012)

thanks


----------



## rk123 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for posting this! I'm 13 and new to mountain biking and I was worried about my new bike. Today I got a 29er hardtail bike as a Christmas and birthday present combined. It's a Rocky Mountain soul 29er and I was worried that it might not be that good. Although it felt like a great bike it was different than what I had before and I got really worried about weather or not it's a good bike. But i'm adjusting to the changes and because of this post I now feel good about the bike I have and i'll ride it like crazy from now on.


----------



## Anthem X (Dec 26, 2012)

nice post well said.


----------



## rontsse (Dec 27, 2012)

I've read all this for 20 minutes, huh. It was interesting.


----------



## dpicare26 (Dec 27, 2012)

good stuff!


----------



## nashwillis (Dec 27, 2012)

nice work!


----------



## dieselpowered (Dec 27, 2012)

Very good post!


----------



## Jimmyfixit (Dec 28, 2012)

I really enjoyed reading this:thumbsup:


----------



## Lucrecia (Oct 12, 2012)

love this


----------



## mtorres92 (Dec 30, 2012)

great post


----------



## jab63 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well said!


----------



## ninjamunky (Dec 30, 2012)

good stuff!


----------



## A7X88 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## invisibleghosts (Dec 31, 2012)

Good advice all around. 

I've been out of the sport for many years (I still recall my John VS Ned debates with high school friends) and have recently started to ride again! Loving it!


----------



## ae-Dan (Nov 24, 2012)

I need


----------



## ae-Dan (Nov 24, 2012)

Some


----------



## ae-Dan (Nov 24, 2012)

More


----------



## ae-Dan (Nov 24, 2012)

Posts!!


----------



## ae-Dan (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## OPC (Jun 16, 2008)

LOL some are pretty funny


----------



## killerb68 (Jan 9, 2011)

Excellent post


----------



## Donmac70 (Dec 30, 2012)

Well put!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donmac70 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Vintage Cannondale MTB w/ 26" & 24" wheelset*

What do you all think about vintage Cannondales Mountain Bikes that have 26" front wheel and 24" rear??? Supposedly they claimed to be better traction uphill with the smaller rear wheel.


----------



## C-Kryt (Jan 2, 2013)

Great Post!


----------



## Bwfmtber (Jan 11, 2012)

haha nice


----------



## melan47 (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## melan47 (Nov 27, 2012)

sorry trying to get to 10 lol


----------



## gthomp0622 (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice post


----------



## Sno (Jan 7, 2013)

Well said.


----------



## JekyllR1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi all,
New to MTB's (and forums). Just bought a bike to start out. Came in a box to put togther. Think i have it done, apart from a couple leftover bits. Not sure what they are. Any ideas? piece with the red external thread also has an internal thread. I think the other little stoppers are covers from the cranks.
Thanks


----------



## shyamrox (Dec 18, 2012)

They look like cantilever brake bosses studs/plugs to me.


----------



## JekyllR1 (Jan 10, 2013)

shyamrox said:


> They look like cantilever brake bosses studs/plugs to me.


Thanks for that Shyamrox.


----------



## Zsimmons (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice post


----------



## DrWild (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you! Great information.


----------



## salscott (Jan 16, 2013)

Great list. .I've seen ragbrei up close....wow.
I'm here because I need to ride due to a knee issue and I don't think the road genre is for me. I am going to buy a bike in march, I am sure I will get the bug.


----------



## bonzaii (Jan 17, 2013)

to be fair some of the commercial bike shops are scamming for my money, ie online i got the same branded crank puller for 5 bucks, which was 32 instore
rip off if you ask me


----------



## kenman93 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Real Noob*

Hi all. I have finally decided to learn how to ride a bike, in my 30s! Somehow missed that part of childhood. Have hung around this forum for the last few weeks to learn a thing or two. Some 'specs': male, 5'9", inseam 32", 210lb (reason to start biking?). First question right off the bat is where to get a bike, i.e. craigslist 3-6 year old bike or LBS entry models (trek 802 . .), or something like the Airborne sabre online + LBW assembly? Another is MTB vs Hybrid, considering that I am not yet a rider and so will not be able to decide based on likely use, though will def. not be commuting. Thanks


----------



## blake2161 (Jan 18, 2013)

This is great. I was thinking of buying a new bike, but what he hell for? My old rigid fork is awesome


----------



## ZHANG FELIX (Nov 14, 2011)

Cool. Nice post!


----------



## (-_^)Doomcalibor (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks 4 the help


----------



## jdrums (Jan 23, 2013)

This is pretty awesome  and gave me a big smile


----------



## cloudbuster (Dec 14, 2011)

Noob here too, hope to get a real MTB real soon!


----------



## jdrums (Jan 23, 2013)

I am new here too and I had a question, I hope this is appropriate for the thread. 
since my bike got stolen, and I'm short on cash, I wad looking to get either the mongoose ledge 3.1 or the mongoose stat .. They are both 29ers ... Which one should I go for ? Thank you in advance


----------



## jdm28us (Jan 24, 2013)

amen!!! new to mtb but spent alot of yrs bmx and road. doesnt matter the cost of the bike or the latest craze, GET OUT AND RIDE!!!


----------



## Fuel&Fire (Jan 21, 2013)

Reading through some of this makes me a feel a bit better about all my choices, and neurotic thinking


----------



## jdrums (Jan 23, 2013)

So after more research and a little patience ,I'm happy with my purchase . Just bought a diamondback Sorrento sport for 80 bucks off of Craig's list and it is a great shape . Just need some TLC and it will be ready for some trail riding


----------



## Fantom29erElite (Jan 25, 2013)

Well that sucked it was like listening to my Parents preach.


----------



## SpaceCraft (Jan 25, 2013)

This is awesome.


----------



## Roothog (Jan 25, 2013)

Most excellent post


----------



## Jake Foz (Jan 26, 2013)

This post has effectively rendered all posts on this forum past, present and future irrelevant.


----------



## Adam5 (Jan 26, 2013)

Great post with good info!


----------



## Harvie (Jan 27, 2013)

if I started working on bikes in 1946 am I a newbie?


----------



## Shiftfaced (Jan 23, 2013)

Good information for the new guys, including myself


----------



## Bdabike (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice read.


----------



## vinisousa (Jan 27, 2013)

nice post


----------



## sub7even (Jan 28, 2013)

nice post, greeting from Malaysia


----------



## joewoo77 (Jan 29, 2013)

sub7even said:


> nice post, greeting from Malaysia


Hi there... I'm also from Malaysia... JB


----------



## robselina (Nov 1, 2008)

kenman93 said:


> Hi all. I have finally decided to learn how to ride a bike, in my 30s! Somehow missed that part of childhood. Have hung around this forum for the last few weeks to learn a thing or two. Some 'specs': male, 5'9", inseam 32", 210lb (reason to start biking?). First question right off the bat is where to get a bike, i.e. craigslist 3-6 year old bike or LBS entry models (trek 802 . .), or something like the Airborne sabre online + LBW assembly? Another is MTB vs Hybrid, considering that I am not yet a rider and so will not be able to decide based on likely use, though will def. not be commuting. Thanks


Cool that you're taking the plunge!

Since you are new to it all, I'd say go t the LBS and get an entry level MTB. The MTB will be more versatile if you get into it (especially since you won't be commuting). Getting it from the LBS will ensure you get quality parts, in good condition, properly assembled. I'm a fan of used/demo gear, but there's a certain level of knowledge required to assess if you're getting a square deal.


----------



## threebikes (Aug 27, 2007)

good op


----------



## That Tall Freak (Feb 2, 2013)

This is great, lol. All my questions and concerns are resolved, well... maybe not all of them.


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

Awesome post, thanks


----------



## Dr. Dolittle (Feb 1, 2013)

Man, you took away all my great questions! LOL!

Seriously, that's an awesome list that everyone should look over, no matter what experience level.


----------



## skellener (Feb 2, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jdubyatsx (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks now I know what not to ask... See you in two years lol...


----------



## avatar4281 (Nov 6, 2012)

I am just posting this because I need to make 4 posts before I am allowed to create a new thread on the forum.


----------



## avatar4281 (Nov 6, 2012)

I am just posting this because I need to make 3 posts before I am allowed to create a new thread on the forum. I am just writing more to waste time because I need to wait 30 seconds between posts. If the forum had better stats it would realize I am an old member who has read many articles and I finally have a question for the forum and I can't post it! :skep:


----------



## avatar4281 (Nov 6, 2012)

I am just posting this because I need to make 2 posts before I am allowed to create a new thread on the forum. 

OK need to waste more time. I guess I could write up my actual question: 

I am building a bike with a used fork and frame. If it is junk, I want to buy a new fork, but in 1.5 tapered, so I need to buy a new frame too. I don't want to throw away my components. Could you please list any 12x135 frames with vertical dropouts and derailleur posts, and 1.5 tapered head tubes?


----------



## avatar4281 (Nov 6, 2012)

I am just posting this because I need to make 1 post before I am allowed to create a new thread on the forum. 

Ugghh.... what's up guys? I wonder if anyone will ever read these posts. I have some more time. . . OK that should be good.


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

Alright...I was compelled. I read it. Go post. Welcome, have a nice ride.


----------



## Nathax (Feb 9, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jmoccia (Dec 1, 2012)

Good stuff


----------



## jah5z6 (Feb 6, 2013)

Did you build that yourself? Awesome. Did you buy that? Cool.

originally posted by Skip Bernet on the Surly Blog - 06.16.2011[/QUOTE]

So true.


----------



## bobfnbw (Feb 10, 2013)

Sounds like good sage advice...


----------



## Chainsaw77 (Feb 9, 2013)

missioncontracting said:


> yeah, thats a good read


agreed


----------



## texmex (Feb 10, 2013)

Most of that post made me laugh! Thanks


----------



## bumgilligan (Aug 10, 2012)

Great info! very helpful!


----------



## thecloser (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## coxinio (Feb 4, 2013)

Ha had a good chuckle to this


----------



## bardragger (Feb 13, 2013)

This was funny!


----------



## mdf26 (Feb 14, 2013)

I can appreciate this post. I'm a noob and it does put certain aspects into prospective. :thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## squeak12 (Mar 12, 2012)

Good Stuff


----------



## Otruba_843 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Erz327 (Feb 16, 2013)

This is a great post. Be true to what you love.


----------



## AJWeber-87 (Feb 19, 2013)

Excellent help!! Basically: **** you I look awesome! ha


----------



## kleavers (Jan 29, 2013)

I love it! No snobbery! Really sets a supportive and positive tone...this noob is happy to be here


----------



## Snypr18 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## aggietaco09 (Feb 20, 2013)

awesome


----------



## CarolinaPanthers (Feb 22, 2013)

haha im a noob and i really liked this post


----------



## purple1042 (Feb 20, 2013)

I like this! a lot! Keep riding bikes everyone


----------



## Xx.elemental.xX (Feb 23, 2013)

...sigh of relief... so I can buy whatever makes me happy for my first bike. This is the first thing I read on this forum, what a great introduction!


----------



## bhull4 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## Kemc2k6 (Feb 26, 2013)

Loved this post haha, awesome stuff


----------



## car0401 (Jul 4, 2012)

cool post


----------



## Tgunner08 (Jan 21, 2013)

Awesome!! Some very good stuff!!


----------



## pzawadzki (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## Skarajew (Mar 3, 2013)

a hoy hoy!!


----------



## dryflyelk (Mar 5, 2013)

hahaha. Love it.


----------



## JaneDoeRN (Feb 21, 2013)

"A pristine bike free of dirt, scratches, and wear marks makes me sort of sad."

Amen to that! Beautiful things should be ridden hard and often. Awesome thread.


----------



## DeniDoman (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you )


----------



## doubleyou (Jan 2, 2013)

Great motivation =)


----------



## ignorant1 (Aug 8, 2012)

Please ignore this message... Sorry!


----------



## luke79 (Mar 9, 2013)

cool


----------



## Hank13 (Mar 11, 2013)

That post is very true


----------



## dRyk (Mar 10, 2013)

That makes it a lot easier to pick a bike now!


----------



## way2tall89 (Mar 12, 2013)

This post actually makes me feel better about not spending 3 grand on a bike to get top of the line stuff. I have this tendency to drop a lot of money on something to make sure I have the best. Its hard with bikes because its really up to how much you're willing to spend. Can't wait to get back into this sport!


----------



## steveholt! (Mar 5, 2013)

That's something every cyclist should read.


----------



## jimmm (Feb 22, 2013)

Great advice. Noted!


----------



## potte137 (Mar 13, 2013)

awesome


----------



## dannyboydanger (Mar 20, 2013)

I like this post. Makes me feel better about my Diamondback Response


----------



## Bigperk (Mar 25, 2013)

"The more you ride your bike, the less your ass will hurt."

That just saved me a crap load of money in new shorts with the padded thingy......


----------



## hawks1911 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Blackmagic247 (Mar 31, 2013)

*thanks*

thanks for posting!!! very good insight!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## YANNY 34 (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## thrash_273 (Apr 24, 2013)

my first read and im already feeling good. wow! this will be fun!


----------



## Aragaiki (Apr 26, 2013)

I am new in MTB, and this was a nice post


----------



## offthewagon206 (Apr 29, 2013)

That is the coolest stuff ive ever read. Thats how you just get the point across. 
I'm a noob but i appreciate the post. Whoever you are dude, you pretty much rock


----------



## Ragz22 (Mar 10, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## prerunner1982 (May 14, 2013)

Very nice, glad this is the mentality of this forum. I have been on many forums (generally automotive related) where if you don't have the biggest baddest modified rig you are stupid and they don't want you there.


----------



## MrGrin (May 18, 2013)

Cool


----------



## rjmarthaller (Apr 3, 2009)

Great post!


----------



## underprepared88 (May 29, 2013)

This post makes me very happy to be part of this forum, and hopfully, in time, to be part of this culture.


----------



## Shyfly13 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks! I've learned so much already from this forum......


----------



## Gooordo (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice..
Making a poster out of it!


----------



## Deak (Jun 5, 2013)

haha - love it


----------



## FoxRob (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice and mostly true and common sense which most people do not seem to use anymore.


----------



## FoxRob (Jun 16, 2013)

Great post, timelessly true. Most of it applied when I used to race BMX @25years ago.


----------



## FoxRob (Jun 16, 2013)

Great post, timelessly true. Most of it applied when I used to race BMX @25years ago


----------



## FoxRob (Jun 16, 2013)

Awesome post, some points were very true way back in the day when I was a BMX racer.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

I wish some of the goons on the trail would give this a read.  Cheers


----------



## David_H (Jun 24, 2013)

Great post, makes me feel welcome.


----------



## LSP (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice overview of how to encompass the challenges and joys of biking without the need for pretentiousness. Appreciated.


----------



## JillyF (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. I am currently in the market for a new bike so i will taking some of these tips with me!


----------



## Desidus (Jun 27, 2013)

So is this a nice way of saying shut up and ride?


----------



## RiderLife (Jun 30, 2013)

Haha, nice post. I like how with a little rework you could apply a lot of these to anything you are feeling insecure about.


----------



## jimbojo (Jul 10, 2013)

Great post, as I read it "don't take yourself to seriously".


----------



## KEVtec (Jul 10, 2013)

Awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## joehxc (Jul 16, 2013)

Such an awesome post ! Made me smile no end


----------



## Oquedo (Jul 16, 2013)

Awesome post!


----------



## buriedit (Jun 27, 2013)

well said mmkay


----------



## Brett Anderson (Jul 24, 2013)

Props for that wonderful brainchild!!!


----------



## Broncojohn (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice to know the Bikers have the same issues the Harley and Jeeper communities have.

"Who cares what they have, they are here with us and not punching keys on a fourm."


----------



## Realtalk (Aug 3, 2013)

Nice post. One of the better ones. I use to only ride the best bmx bikes, when I was younger. Now I am just getting back into riding after 20 years off. I was not sure if I would stick it out long, but friends ride after work early morns, 3rd shift guys. They ride at a local MTB park. So I told my wife I would get something cheap to ride with them, and if it breaks I would leave it in the trash at the park. I needed to know if mtbing was for me. I have went with them for 5 rides, and starting to ride the harder trails for miles. So far nothing has broke yet, I am hopping it will soon to have reason to buy a real bike. I am 230lbs so the walmart bike should break soon Genesis saber I bought for $40 off CL. I do adjust gears after each ride. I went to the lbs, and looked at my next purchase. I cant wait, but still having trouble breaking the cheap bike. I need to ride even harder I quess. My friend did break his Giant bike's rear hub on the same track, lots of drops, and roots. Just a matter of time. However I feel young, and full of new life again. Best $40 I have spent so far.


----------



## BravoNacho (Aug 2, 2013)

Great post. Thanks for that.


----------



## TrekKing (Aug 8, 2013)

Cool post! Its all about just getting out there an having a good time!


----------



## NYsurfer (Jul 28, 2013)

I got my bike at Costco (well, most of it......its evolved a bit since then)......and yes it IS awesome!


----------



## ODrivePro29r (Aug 15, 2013)

Awesome !


----------



## Grease Monk3y (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for this great post!


----------



## AKnRDR (Aug 19, 2013)

flowmaster said:


> What you will find on that link is the truth, plain and simple. Great post.
> 
> I would however go one step further and say it isn't just for noobs, everyone who rides should read it.


This is true great article inspiring and fun, but it should ether have the subjct changed or have it placed in a different category. Defiantly 5 star stuff.


----------



## framewatcher (Aug 19, 2013)

Brilliant, As a nooby I now wish I read this before I chewed all my toenails off. Love my cheapo little mud mucker even more.


----------



## SamplingSerendipity (Aug 22, 2013)

I so lulz:ed


----------



## GTKRider (Sep 5, 2013)

Well, I believe that just about covers everything. Everyone go home, we can shut the site down now, everything that can be said about biking has been said. Good job everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## DH/Chico (Sep 13, 2013)

While I am a Noob to the forums I am not to mountain biking. That was a great post and I agree with your thoughts be happy and ride.


----------



## 99leg (Sep 15, 2013)

That was great!


----------



## $$MIKE$$ (Jul 2, 2009)

Great post, noob here looking forward to meeting some cool peeps in the Mtn bike community! :thumbsup:


----------



## ryantrek (Jul 30, 2013)

One that didn't make this list.... 

I don't care what your lap time is at whatever trail I've ridden it fast, I've ridden it slow. I would love to ride a lap with you and give you some pointers, you needn't apologize to me that you "held me up" or "made me waste a ride going slow". There is NEVER a wasted ride.


----------



## Beliew (Oct 7, 2013)

absorbed it all, thanks!


----------



## 3200 (Oct 9, 2013)

:thumbsup:

i liked reading this.


----------



## trek21 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Nice post.I like it*

Just plain old biking fun...


----------



## Captain_Spaulding (Oct 23, 2013)

Newest noob checking in! 

I spent a ton of time on my mtb as a teenager but life and kids got in the way, so here I am at almost 40 years of age ready to get back in the saddle. I want to get my kids on bikes and now they're old enough to do that. 

I'm also the type who would rather make a lot of work for myself and get dirty and greasy than just go to the local shop and buy a bike. Usually I hate myself for that but I also come out having learned something new. I will probably buy a decent bike at some point but I want to learn how to work on a bike so I can maintain it but I don't want to wreck a perfectly good bike I'd rather learn on a beater. 

So anyway, rather than go out and buy a bike, I rescued one from my neighbour's garbage. He was about to throw it out and I asked him if I could have it. I threw some cheap slicks, new grips and a new saddle on it (I don't like germs) and taught myself how to fix the brakes (gotta love youtube) and now it moves and stops.

What I'm trying to figure out is whether I should stop now and wait until something better comes along or if the frame I have is actually worthy of nice parts, lots of time and some money.

I'm not trying to flip/sell/make money on it (I'm pretty sure that's almost impossible for an amateur to do), I just don't want to throw good money at a bad bike. Where do I go to find out what I have and if it's worth the time and money I plan on putting into it? I have pics.


----------



## carbonDRED (Apr 10, 2009)

Heard, understood, and acknowledged! Love it!


----------



## wolverine.NC (Nov 13, 2013)

carbonDRED said:


> Heard, understood, and acknowledged! Love it!


:thumbsup: Samehere


----------



## Adam Enggasser (Dec 28, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

Diggin the post, makes me feel better about any equipment decisions I may make in the future. I have to get an MTB back up and running, so many trails, so little time.


----------



## a1pathfinder67 (Jan 19, 2014)

Will definitely heed advice in this post making any future decisions. Thanks


----------



## mercyNside (Jan 22, 2014)

:thumbsup: Thanks...


----------



## J-Will (Jan 30, 2014)

Well.... That covers it. Thanks!


----------



## arpocalypse (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## johncoldbeer (Feb 7, 2014)

This sums up the ideology of many riders I know. " if it spins ride it"


----------



## Boomerangcat (Jan 30, 2014)

This should come standard with every bike purchase, right on the cover of the owners manual.


----------



## naseath (Feb 10, 2014)

I agree!!!


----------



## Andy29er (Feb 16, 2014)

Just checking in. Bought my first 29er yesterday.


----------



## andymn (Feb 17, 2014)

Always got a kick out of this list


----------



## stoo962 (Feb 12, 2014)

Reading that just made this complete noob realize why I want get so immersed in this great activity.


----------



## shortbutfunky (Mar 5, 2014)

Great read. Man this sport is great!


----------



## OriginalCheezIt (Mar 13, 2014)

*Welp, here's my first post...*

I like you guys already. Cheers


----------



## shawneeboy (Apr 21, 2014)

Glad I read this before posting


----------



## AliceInPlunderland (Apr 21, 2014)

Great post! I've been a bit frustrated as a noob trying to pick out a starter bike and this thread resulted in smiles all over again.


----------



## deadone (Jul 31, 2013)

nice little post this, i have been riding on off for about 15 years and like posted its all true.
the one thing i always remind myself of is that a £100 bike is just as good as a £1000 bike if maintained but it just wont last as long for serious use.


----------



## Phansm72 (May 2, 2014)

Love it lol


----------



## tarnishd (Apr 14, 2014)

BOOYA -- I consider myself served.


----------



## sharky610 (May 19, 2014)

Hola, new rider here. read this as my first thread and now my first post. After reading this thread I decided to register here! Cool post, thanks!


----------



## zaphen (May 13, 2014)

nice job great post


----------



## Maroof (May 26, 2014)

Great post!


----------



## trever88 (May 27, 2014)

Just got back into mtn. biking after a 10 year layoff. This is exactly what I needed to read. I am glad I bought the bike I bought! Well put Sir!!!


----------



## DrDubzz (May 30, 2011)

Just acquired my first bike since middle school - good read for sure


----------



## Bturner906 (May 31, 2014)

Nice, great post!!


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

..are RockShocks better than Marzacchi's........I kid.

..glad to be here sir!


----------



## deckroid (Jun 24, 2014)

Bigperk said:


> "The more you ride your bike, the less your ass will hurt."
> 
> That just saved me a crap load of money in new shorts with the padded thingy......


Bought the shorts with padded thingy.. Was riding 3 days a week and after a month, got them. Now I can go 10 miles before having to "readjust".

Of course, now I weigh 35 lbs lighter...


----------



## NC_Giant (Jun 26, 2014)

I literally laughed out loud for some of them. Especially, "The more you ride your bike, the less your butt hurts," and, "Yes, you can break your collar bone riding like that."

There was an article in an issue of Mountain Bike Action that had 101 tips in it. I'll have to dig through my stack of various mags next to my bed and type up some of the ones that are in line with the OP. (I'll update later as I'm sitting in front of the TV drinking a Yuengling and watching some boob tube.)

(Edit) It's in the June 2013 issue of MBA

1) If you're not having fun, no tip is going to help you.
2) It is never wrong to get off and walk a section.
81) There is nothing wrong with 26-inch wheels. They have been propelling mountain bikes for over 25 years.
95) Your bike can be replaced; you can't. Let it fly off the cliff so you live to tell the story again.

There were only a few (I reviewed all 101) that weren't just straight up technique and riding tips. And I know these don't have the same humorous effect, but I hope I contributed something.


----------



## cowarch (Jul 1, 2014)

Love it! Buying a mountain bike was the best decision I've ever made, never once regretted spending money on it!

Whether it's riding with friends or riding alone, I've had so much fun. Even on rides that didn't go so well that ended with my bike flying over a ledge, still laughed it off, learnt from my mistakes and rode again.


----------



## MsvSpaz (Jul 1, 2014)

Wish I read this earlier this year. Would have saved heaps of cash.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

I'm completely new to biking, and have taken to like mountain biking. This was one of the first things I read a couple of months ago when I started. For the most part, everyone I've met so far must have read it too. Coolest people I've ever met.


----------



## Mishimimoo (Jul 9, 2014)

Rad.


----------



## 151proof (Jul 15, 2014)

First post I read after registering.. Glad I did! haha


----------



## elliott436 (Jul 25, 2014)

Great advice lol


----------



## birddog65 (Aug 2, 2014)

I made two posts before reading this, dang it. Good info. Thanks


----------



## Kkru (Aug 6, 2014)

Definitely appreciate this post! After questioning my purchase of a used and probably abused bike, my first in probably 15 or more years, brought me back to why I bought it. To learn and to have fun


----------



## vmotorman (Aug 6, 2014)

Great words to read & ride by!


----------



## Whysixb (Aug 9, 2014)

Got it!


----------



## functionoverfashion (Aug 12, 2014)

Love that post. I am thinking of writing a similar one for the car and boat forums I am a part of, too. You really do see the same 50 questions over and over, for the most part. Way too many people giving opinions when people ask a "how to" question, or arguing that their opinion is more right, somehow...


----------



## JonBiker (Aug 13, 2014)

Hello! I'm new on MTBR. Have a new Giant Trance 3 also. This thread is very useful.


----------



## Fairmont (Aug 9, 2014)

Hey, it's three point five years later and I just read this first post for beginners (which makes sense, because I just joined the forum a week ago).

That was awesome! And all of it was true.

Often beginners are a lot more expert than they think. We don't know what we don't know, so a beginner might buy a bike, go out and ride, have a blast, and get in great shape while having fun. Whereas another beginner might be concerned with what everyone else thinks (my problem at times) and get into a world of confusion and embarrassment trying to fit in before actually riding.

I think it comes from our childhood, especially the middle school years when it's considered hip to put down everything as "lame" "gay" or "stupid." Someone likes horses? That's lame. A boy in your seventh grade class is in gymnastics? Gay. You're invited to play chess after school? "Stupid."

And we develop an unhealthy mindset that says we have to check and double-check with the cool kids before we buy or try something.

And the truth is that the dorky bike owned by the dorky kid might catch the attention of a world-class professional rider who might honestly think, "that thing looks fun."


----------



## Jlubas (Sep 2, 2014)

This post gave me the best perspective I could ever ask for...thank you!!!


----------



## bauserman (Sep 12, 2014)

I like this a lot. Good words! Just awesome!


----------



## AK_Killem (Sep 19, 2014)

Definitely a great first thread to read here on mtbr.


----------



## Montanadan (Sep 19, 2014)

Crash Test Dumby said:


> :thumbsup:


Thank you. So true of ANY web forum. It's my question, and the way I ask it will induce the answers I'm looking for, even if I can find relevant info using the search function.


----------



## Jerrad (Oct 23, 2014)

I feel a little bit better about being at the 'Kiddy' table.


----------



## Nocturnal Medic (Oct 25, 2014)

That was an awesome read, as 43 pages of people who have come before me have said!


----------



## homebrewtim (Sep 26, 2014)

Agreed...wise words. 

Bought a cross bike last winter to ride road and learn cross. Moved to New England and now live near local MTB trails. Riding my 'cross bike there for training, and to learn bike handling as I also try to figure out some of the cross-specific skills. WOW are MTB trails a blast!! Wow is riding ANYTHING just fun.


----------



## orlagallmty (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice!!


----------



## jamesepoop (Nov 2, 2014)

Nothing more true. Newer to MTB, but been riding road bikes for awhile. Glad this is a positive atmosphere!


----------



## 45CALifornia (Dec 11, 2014)

where was this before i bought a bike? haha


----------



## kenwood1986 (Aug 3, 2014)

Great post !!


----------



## fragmag (Dec 30, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## jwnikolo (Jan 9, 2015)

Beautiful perspective!!!!! Love it


----------



## 314 (Jan 9, 2015)

I really enjoyed reading that. Thanks

I took the liberty to translate it for my local forum. Of course the OP, forum and original writer and blog were attributed at the top of the thread. Hopefully there are no objections


----------



## cyrrus (Apr 21, 2009)

wow, best single read post of my life. so good. so true. brought a smile and tear to my face. cheers.


----------



## MTB Living (Jan 18, 2015)

Awesome post! Everyone should abide by this.


----------



## Gavdalf (Feb 7, 2015)

I appreciate and endorse your post!
I'm a noob to the forum and this post helped me sign up


----------



## gsmith462 (Feb 14, 2015)

Great post, loved every bit of it!


----------



## poriggity (Sep 25, 2008)

Great read. I am researching low end MTB's right now, as it's all I can really afford, and I want to just get out there and ride. I was a bit intimidated reading up on bikes, and such on this forum, as it seems everyone has big $$$ bikes, so I kind of felt like a budget bike wasn't a good idea.. But... Then I read this thread, and realized, riding is the important part, not the brand of bike you're riding.


----------



## Ruddyhair (Feb 15, 2015)

Great advice - loved it


----------



## davidkim0827 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hey all,

New to MTBR forums. I'm really looking forward to learn about mountain biking. I just purchased a Nashbar AT1 and built it last night. I bought this particular brand because it seemed like a good way to get into mountain biking at a very friendly budget price range. Unfortunately the weather in NY is terrible.

My goal is to learn as much possible on the forums as well as just going out there to ride. It's a bit confusing but we'll see how it goes.

Nice post btw.


----------



## Freaky510 (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice !! Well said !! Newbi here and look forward to learning and Laughing


----------



## Grimgrin (Sep 15, 2014)

"The more you ride your bike, the less your ass will hurt."


These words are true words.


----------



## Edubb (May 3, 2015)

Just joined.....just got my new bike yesterday...ass is killing me! Haha. 

Rode bikes for a long time growing up, then I just stopped. Recently turned 31 and decided enough is enough, spend a little change and get yourself a bike. So I did, and I am about as happy as a 9 year old all over again.

Went with a trek marlin 7. Looking forward to learning as much as I can on here, and hitting the trails asap.


----------



## invictarocks (Sep 6, 2012)

I bought a $800 hardtail, went on my first ride (downhill in Santa Cruz), crashed, made it to the bottom and decided I needed a better bike.

I bought an Ibis Mojo HD and while it was 8 times as much as I had budgeted for the first bike, it's been the best use of money I've ever spent on myself.

Then I bought a V10.

This all started at the age of 43.


----------



## Overdoze (May 21, 2015)

Very straight forward and useful. Great post!


----------



## ickystripes (Jun 10, 2015)

Great post. Thanx for this one.


----------



## csclek31 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hello everyone,

New to forums. Please be gentle. I'm planning on purchasing a bike online from Pricepoint.com and did my research on them. Of course, there's always both end of the very good and very bad spectrum. Unfortunately, none of the reviews I've seen good or bad pertained to a ready to run bike that you just hop on and go. Has anyone bought a fully assembled bike from them? If you can kindly post your experience from the beginning such as was it the right model year bike? Was it shipped with care etc. etc. Thank you.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

My a$$ was supposed to hurt!?

Guess butts can be made of titanium too 0_o

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## brian7498 (Jun 24, 2015)

New guy here  Great advise in this post, going to print it out and hang it on the wall


----------



## Kartwheel68 (Jun 14, 2015)

New to mtbr and getting back into biking after a long time away. My last bike was an '04 Performance Bike Access XCL, which I still had so I gave it to my girlfriend and built myself a new Access XCL Comp. I really like these frames for building your basic traditional 26" XC bike.

The '04.










My new one.


----------



## BlowtorchBob (Jan 8, 2015)

Sup noobs


----------



## Codeman (Jul 8, 2015)

Great advice...something to always remember!


----------



## hendrawan (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi, im new in this forum. Hope can get new knowledge about mtb riding


----------



## hopwheels (Aug 3, 2015)

Good stuff!


----------



## sigterm (Jul 29, 2015)

Awesome humbling read. Just joined up and started riding mtb recently. Looking for some knowledge here and I definitely found it!


----------



## jcrab66 (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm here, nice read


----------



## cool_breeze (Aug 27, 2015)

I've been on the Internet for a long time and a member/moderator/administrator in many forums. I just registered here after getting into MTBs recently (thanks to my best friend), came directly to the noobs sub-forum, then directly to this thread and I have to say: this is hands down, the greatest, "noobs start here" thread I've ever seen on the Internet. I have a feeling my stay here at mtbr will be a very excellent one. 

On to the glossary and other important stickied threads..


----------



## crazyengineer_mkd (Aug 29, 2015)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Very good


----------



## azmtnbkr17 (Aug 29, 2015)

Awesome.

Newly registered to MTBR and looking for a good LBS for a new ride. I live in the Phoenix area and would like to demo a bike before dropping the 5-7k. Looking at the Mach 429SL or comparable for XC. Need an LBS with people who don't think they know everything and just try to sell you whatever junk they have on hand. Willing to travel out of state. If you know of any great LBS that fits the bill in Cal, Nevada, Utah, Colorado, etc... I'm willing...


----------



## ironmike79 (Nov 9, 2015)

love it


----------



## sternutative (Nov 13, 2015)

Awesome post, thank you!


----------



## Kodey (Dec 7, 2015)

Sure wish I had read


> Bikes purchased at Wal-mart, Target, Costco, or K-mart are generally not the best bang for your buck.


before spending my money... so where is a link to a rear sprocket guide?


----------



## NC_Giant (Jun 26, 2014)

azmtnbkr17 said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Newly registered to MTBR and looking for a good LBS for a new ride. I live in the Phoenix area and would like to demo a bike before dropping the 5-7k. Looking at the Mach 429SL or comparable for XC. Need an LBS with people who don't think they know everything and just try to sell you whatever junk they have on hand. Willing to travel out of state. If you know of any great LBS that fits the bill in Cal, Nevada, Utah, Colorado, etc... I'm willing...


This is kind of late but I haven't been on the forums in a while.

I used to live in Chandler and that's when I started riding MTB. The shop I used to go to is in Tempe called Landis Cyclery off Southern Ave. but they also have a few more locations scattered around the Phoenix area.

I was a straight-up newb when I went in there the first time and didn't know what I needed or what to ask for. They were more than friendly and definitely didn't make me feel any less like a cyclist than they were.

Landis Cyclery, Bicycle & Triathlon Shop: Phoenix, Scottsdale, Tempe, AZ


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

Here's my 2cents random thoughts .....noob to noob. I rode for many years 90's-mid 2000's. I got back into this about 2 years ago and when I started back I quickly realized everything had changed. 5 years from now, everything we think is the cool thing today may be completely different. Ride what you want....ride what you can. Read , learn, ask....... I was fortunate to be financilally strapped because if I'd had the funds to buy whatever I wanted any particular day, I would have 50 bikes by now and would almost certainly be riding the one I have today exclusively! My current bike didnt even exist a year ago. Take time to really figure your riding style. I like to daydream about hitting the 20' drops like the guys on the bike porn but in reality, I know I probably won't so I dont need the 200mm travel DH bike I first fell in love with. On trails here I would actually be pushing that bike more than riding it ( I would still buy it though and hang it in my bike room!.....when I win the lottery). Ride as often as you can. At some point you may begin to outride the bike you have and by then , you'll have a really good idea about what you "need". An $8K carbon full suspension bike that doesnt fit your body or riding style will suck. It will be cool before the ride when everyone is standing around gawking at it but then you;ll go on the ride and it will suck. An entry level hard tail that fits good and is dialed in will be a blast!! Talk to other riders out on the trail. Most of us LOVE to talk about bikes. THere are some hodad poser bike snobs that will talk smack about your ride but thats the very limited minority.Carbon is cool. Carbon is light! I love carbon! I have a tight budget and im 20-30 pounds over my ideal weight.........I went with aluminum. Aluminum is cool too! All bikes are cool and yours is always the best one! NEVER BUY A BIKE BASED ON ITS ASSUMED RESALE VALUE!!!!! If your local LBS tries to sell you an $800 fork for a $400 bike, find a new LBS. If your local LBS won't let you test ride, find a new LBS (exception: that $8K FS carbon beauty on a 6' show rack........ don't ask to ride that one unless you want to buy it.....LOL!.... but then again, never hurts to ask? You may not see or feel the big deal about it and save yourself a ton of buyers remorse......and cash!!) Im rambling but these are some things that were passed to me early on........ Ride! Have a blast! post your pics and experiences (under the relevant thread of course!) See you on the trails!


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

This isnt just for noobs. Every member here should be required to access this thread and read it quarterly, because a large majority on this site needs to be reminded of these things.


----------



## Blizzardit (Jan 13, 2016)

Awesome read!


----------



## crossn2theblue11 (Feb 20, 2016)

read it. Good info 😀


----------



## griwulf (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks, it helped a lot!


----------



## specDSWx1 (Feb 23, 2016)

haha.haha. Seriously it was a fun read & good common sense refresher


----------



## allone (May 22, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## OldAZGoat (Mar 25, 2016)

There's a lot of wisdom contained in that post. :thumbsup:


----------



## gmurrell (Apr 16, 2016)

Good, all-inclusive, respectful appreciation post. Glad to be here!


----------



## gregzx (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks for posting this information. This makes me love my bike more.


----------



## rentalrider (Apr 23, 2016)

Of all the posts I've read here, that's the one I've enjoyed most...


----------



## winkydink (Apr 25, 2016)

Wait. You mean I don't need to take my brand new bike and start spending hundreds of dollars to modify it?


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

winkydink said:


> Wait. You mean I don't need to take my brand new bike and start spending hundreds of dollars to modify it?


Not necessary but for some of us it is the natural progression!! LOL! Heres a tip........ when you do start to upgrade, do one thing at a time. Wait until the last new thing seeems old before you do the next thing. You will appreciate the improvement much better!!


----------



## JimmytheFinger (Feb 26, 2016)

Bam!


----------



## Ridonk (May 6, 2016)

+1 thanks for sharing.


----------



## Landocalriz (May 15, 2016)

This is Awesome!


----------



## ChuckleBerry (May 22, 2016)

*Ha!*

That is pretty good, thanks for the share!


----------



## dunning3075 (May 23, 2016)

Awesome My bike needs some work but it definitely does the job and gives me something to ride.


----------



## Darksabre (Oct 31, 2013)

Great post...wait, what's toe overlap? Uh oh.


----------



## Ozzie Puente (Jun 2, 2016)

I bought my DK Duke for $155, what do you mean no bang for your buck?


----------



## Beardog (Jun 7, 2016)

I bought my Gary Fisher Wahoo for $75. A decent amount of beginner bang for very little buck...


----------



## snowboardgeek1 (Jun 1, 2016)

Love that first post. Thank you.


----------



## eddygrinder (Jun 20, 2016)

Hey,
Nice way to begin may experience in this forum and to finish the day.
 :thumbsup:


----------



## ESN98 (Jun 24, 2016)

New to the forum, but this made me smile.


----------



## FatBikeSlim (Oct 20, 2015)

Wise words.


----------



## mtbernoob (Jun 28, 2016)

lol awesome


----------



## Getmeinshape (Jul 2, 2016)

Nice! Changed my mind after reading this.


----------



## Derth (Jul 2, 2016)

Straight forward common sense.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Kharmore (Jul 7, 2016)

Love it, thanks!


----------



## DcDeathscythe (Jul 12, 2016)

As Long as you have a bike and having a blast riding thats all that truly matters. Go out ride and have fun doing it.


----------



## CanonBob (Jul 16, 2016)

Noob (to this forum anyway) here - Love this post!


----------



## jproaster (Jul 20, 2016)

Great post!


----------



## Blueblazeme (Jul 27, 2016)

Very cool! I'm a newb and have absolutely no idea what I've gotten myself into or if I purchased the "right" bike for me (Trek Skye SL). All I know right now is .... I wish I would have happened upon this sport much earlier in life. I love riding and can't get enough. I still have a few good years left ;-) if I don't injure/kill myself on these two wheels. This post made me smile and just shake my head "YES"!


----------



## jproaster (Jul 20, 2016)

Blueblazeme said:


> Very cool! I'm a newb and have absolutely no idea what I've gotten myself into or if I purchased the "right" bike for me (Trek Skye SL). All I know right now is .... I wish I would have happened upon this sport much earlier in life. I love riding and can't get enough. I still have a few good years left ;-) if I don't injure/kill myself on these two wheels. This post made me smile and just shake my head "YES"!


I'm a bit like you (54 and just getting started), but I'm also doing the same thing with motorcycles to boot! Going on my first dual sport ride in Sept.

Have fun and learn to fall down gracefully : )


----------



## khagan (Aug 6, 2016)

got it.


----------



## Westcoast_kid (Aug 6, 2016)

Great read


----------



## DonFG (Aug 12, 2016)

Absolutely the best


----------



## Lars1 (Aug 11, 2016)

Good read


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very well said. If only people would read this, you could avoid a lot of the flame wars that fanboyism can cause.


----------



## PerfectCreature (Aug 24, 2016)

Good article, longer then I expected, but good none the less.


----------



## trail_cat13 (Sep 14, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## TOPFLiTE1994 (Oct 16, 2016)

Shweet


----------



## PRE-EMPTIVE STRIKE (Sep 26, 2016)

This post should be replicated and worded for all forums of any type.


----------



## powerranger262 (Oct 19, 2016)

Perfect.


----------



## Pepe Silvia (Oct 18, 2016)

Solid post.


----------



## brie_rr (Oct 19, 2016)

Good Read. Kudos..


----------



## Newwt (Oct 22, 2016)

noted


----------



## JonniMTB (Nov 4, 2016)

i read it and YEPPPP.


----------



## joegreen (Nov 5, 2016)

*just some dude*

Glad I read this post before posting in other threads.I myself just got back in the saddle after 25 years and loving it.I forgot the meaning of feel the burn and a bit more cautious than I used to be but that story is for another thread.thanks for the post I won't feel so out of place now with my tats and full suspension.😈


----------



## RonDude_Sweet (Nov 15, 2016)

"Hey, little round glasses pocket protector collared shirt skid lid rear view mirror sandal wearing schwalbe marathon running pletscher two-leg kickstand tourist – good job."

So...you saw that, huh?


----------



## Fuinko (Nov 30, 2016)

I love it! Thanks. Great way to welcome a noob. i'll refer to this post often.


----------



## erklep (Dec 11, 2016)

great thread!


----------



## Pilzak (Dec 16, 2016)

Good stuff !!!!


----------



## EB313 (Dec 16, 2016)

That was, perhaps, the funniest thing I've read all month!


----------



## ryancoyer (Jan 2, 2017)

Good one!!


----------



## Low-n-Slow (Jan 2, 2017)

I was hesitant to join this forum till I read this post, AWESOME!!!


----------



## Darrellnv (Jan 3, 2017)

Interesting forum. Recovering from first crash. Doctor said your no spring chicken, what are you doing on a bike. THE HELL WITH DOCTORS. Still going to ride.


----------



## jezza27 (Jan 13, 2017)

New to the site and mountain biking in general. Well put for sure.


----------



## Tblood (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks for the info


----------



## grimSPS (Jan 23, 2017)

*awesome!!*




CHUM said:


> *From the Surly Blog - a good place to visit.
> *
> 
> originally posted by Skip Bernet on the Surly Blog - 06.16.2011


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Darrellnv said:


> Interesting forum. Recovering from first crash. Doctor said your no spring chicken, what are you doing on a bike. THE HELL WITH DOCTORS. Still going to ride.


+ hah hah

I got a bit banged up now and then when I came back to riding and felt a bit more adventurous here in CO than my flatlander days in MI. Only really hit it hard once though and my family Dr (also my wife's boss) gave me some gibberish about crashing (shoulder versus ground contact) and my arm was dead/numb for a time. Thing is, he referred me to a ortho Doc and we decided no surgery needed. This other Dr rides too and he said " If you ain't bLEEdin' you ain't ridin' ".

I take it a bit easier and stay within some margin of risk tolerance but I keep it as fun as ever. It's about 18 years later and I'm 55.


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

Good post thanks, moral of story be happy with what YOU like, keep equipment working and go out and have fun!


----------



## EpicUnikat (Feb 20, 2017)

but does this include a mongoose xr-75 walmart bike?  i've read through a few post where someone has a xr75 and everyone but a few people are destroying it. anyway im new here thanks for the post


----------



## mtbtins (Mar 2, 2017)

Love this introduction!


----------



## Shotgun Jeremy (Mar 14, 2017)

Well....now I don't know what to post! 

Nice list!


----------



## kybikeman (Apr 7, 2017)

New to mountain biking, thanks.


----------



## Odan (Apr 17, 2017)

Every forumabout whatever subject should have a post like this , wich is mandatory to read !!!


----------



## Coatesy_24 (May 4, 2017)

New to mountain biking, bought a cheap bike knowing I was gonna crash a bunch lol. Already addicted


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

"Bikes purchased at Wal-mart, Target, Costco, or K-mart are generally not the best bang for your buck." 

There are a lot of people on here that say Costco has decent bikes for a very good price. It looks like most of those are Diamondbacks. For a new mountain biker a Diamondback is probably fine to start with (I would try to get a 3x8 cassette and hydraulic brakes if you can afford it, that will probably run around $600 total). REI looks like they have good starter bikes too. It really depends on your definition of bang for the buck. To me, and I've written about this on a few other postings, something that's $350-500 with disk brakes, an aluminum frame, Shimano click shifters, and at least an 80 mm shock (preferably 100 mm) is a good bang for the buck because it has all the components to actually ride trails. Is it going to do as well as a $4000 bike? No, but that's not the point. Bang for the buck is RELATIVE, think about that concept before deciding on what side of the argument you are on.

I never looked at a bike in K-Mart; Target bikes are crap, I agree. That leaves Walmart. Am I the kind of person that 'likes' Walmart? No, I can't stand the concept of how many Mom and Pop stores out there in the American Heartland have been destroyed by chain stores like Walmart. But they do have good prices on a lot of stuff, including mountain bikes. A lot of the better bikes are not stocked in the store and are 'out of stock' online which means you can't order them right now, or ever. Some of them 'were' actually $500+ although I don't know how good they really are, the components like the drivetrain are often not mentioned at all on the webpage. 

Amazon.com also has some good bikes, and I'm surprised the author here didn't mention them. One thing I've noticed is that sometimes when you are looking for a bike or bike part, you cannot find it by doing a search inside a website like Amazon.com, but you simply type in what you are looking for directly on Google, then find who carries it, THEN click on that and the website (that formerly didn't 'have' the bike or part) will take you to what you want. That's how I found my 27.5" bike on Amazon; Amazon has a very crappy search function for 27.5" bikes internally. And don't dismiss the 26" Merax Finiss for $159-379, it's the best bike for the money on any site.


----------



## christhomas90 (May 24, 2017)

great post man :thumbsup: what every your bike looks like what ever the owner looks like its very rad. Don't judge a book by its cover if it works then its great! And one advice to all beginners out there. Try to buy a 3G GPS tracking device and place it where ever that can be concealed to the naked eye on your rad bike to track it if somebody will steal it. Being too careful won't hurt


----------



## pix9 (May 29, 2017)

good one !!


----------



## compression boots (Apr 26, 2017)

awesome post! great one to start off with.


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 12, 2017)

Good read


----------



## MKaman (Jun 16, 2017)

Got it, thanks!


----------



## LapBandDave (Jun 16, 2017)

So cool. Important to remember.

Sent from my Alcatel_5054O using Tapatalk


----------



## kcoops44 (Jun 17, 2017)

Got it, thanks!


----------



## ferret-army (Jun 13, 2017)

Awesome read and thanks for the post !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memme (Jun 29, 2017)

Read, is funny cause it's true.

Now, it's time, for questions!


----------



## Miatch (Jun 5, 2017)

Old dudes love it just as much as the younger dudes.


----------



## Mountainman Dave (Jul 22, 2017)

Good one, we all ride just to have fun. It usually starts when we're kids, and just continues from there...


----------



## guitarguy (Jul 26, 2017)

Good tips for a newb like me!


----------



## Reedy26 (Aug 4, 2017)

Best "must read" intro post ever! lol


----------



## bigdrowe (Aug 8, 2017)

Nice post. Eye opener for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KillerMTB (Sep 5, 2017)

A lot of truth! Thanks.


----------



## Josh Gaddy (Sep 9, 2017)

*Great post!!*

Helps keep the big picture in mind for sure



CHUM said:


> *From the Surly Blog - a good place to visit.
> *
> 
> originally posted by Skip Bernet on the Surly Blog - 06.16.2011


----------



## Andy the bestcrasher (Aug 25, 2017)

If you never crash, you are never freed from the curse of being a wimp. Beginners get a special exception.


----------



## Rency (Sep 14, 2017)

Great post. Thanks. A noob.


----------



## Hondacrf05 (Oct 19, 2017)

In other words...stop gripping and just ride


----------



## Collossus11 (Nov 18, 2017)

:thumbsup:


----------



## shutcorea (Dec 14, 2017)

hahaha


----------



## cluffy1966 (Dec 20, 2017)

cool post


----------



## mitchellrTN (Jan 2, 2018)

Here is wisdom. And humor. And some snark, too.


----------



## MAD1980 (Jan 13, 2018)

Great info this sport seems overwhelming for a beginner


----------



## 2K18Marlin5 (Jan 15, 2018)

Made this noob chuckle.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

MAD1980 said:


> Great info this sport seems overwhelming for a beginner


The secret to NOT being overwhelmed Is to simply get a bike and ride the thing to death.
Newbs get all hung up on the bike not knowing that even a entry level hard tail In the $500-600 range has more capability built in than the newb has skills to exploit them.

Newbs stress so over the bike choice, they must understand, Your first bike should be cheaper and harder to damage because you will beat it to death.
Then by the end of the first season a newb will be better Informed for choosing the right second bike


----------



## blehblub (Feb 10, 2018)

Thank you for this post


----------



## davelewis (Feb 14, 2018)

I wish more people would apply this thinking to their everyday life....


----------



## Specialized-Sarah (Feb 26, 2018)

Yes! I like this a lot. Sincerely, Noob


----------



## SlayNYC (Apr 16, 2011)

Great Read!


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

I like going back and reading the original post, probably less frequently than I should.


----------



## Jumba (Mar 27, 2018)

This is the best thing I have read in quite a while. Happy to be a part of this forum now


----------



## tenorchopper (Mar 31, 2018)

nice to know


----------



## davelewis (Feb 14, 2018)

I needed this, I tend to over think and over build...
Thank you


----------



## Trikky (Feb 12, 2018)

This is a great post, I actually lold and then printed it out.


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

Trikky said:


> This is a great post, I actually lold and then printed it out.


Good ideia... Think going to print it in A3 and hang it on the wall


----------



## Adrenolin (May 6, 2018)

An interesting initial post if nothing else


----------



## Detectorist (Jun 13, 2011)

Awesome introduction.


----------



## thetruthwillsetyoufr (May 13, 2018)

Great into, everyone started somewhere and we are all going places.


----------



## DemetrioGQ (Jun 8, 2018)

Lol funny and informative. Thanks!!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

noobs! I am really learning this for the first time after over a decade of mountain biking:


----------



## IamDonna (Jul 2, 2018)

Excellent *food for thought* Best thing is acceptance of your true self and being thankful for what you have:thumbsup:


----------



## back4more (Sep 4, 2018)

Awesome first thread to read after registering!
Makes me even more pumped to get started with this hobby/lifestyle again..... Cheers


----------



## Stoneyman (Sep 14, 2018)

I hope this one is true-lol!
"The more you ride your bike, the less your ass will hurt."


----------



## rai711 (Oct 4, 2018)

thanks for the info. Nice to read.


----------



## elmer05 (Nov 3, 2018)

Great info! 

Question: Is there a minimum number of posts you must submit before you can post a picture? Or am I just not doing it right to post the picture?


----------



## BTBWolf (Dec 10, 2018)

Good stuff! The Hey, shout outs lmao! Yes I agree if you think your bike looks good it does! And yes Elmer noobs must post 10 times before posting pics. Read the other sticky thread


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

back4more said:


> Awesome first thread to read after registering!
> Makes me even more pumped to get started with this hobby/lifestyle again..... Cheers


Hmm, this is his only post, looks like he never came back4more.


----------



## Decreasing Dave (Dec 18, 2018)

Hello everyone.

I'm just buying my first mountain bike from my brother in law this week. It's a 2016 Cannondale Bad Habit1. I'm pretty excited. I have been riding a 20 year old Costco bike with my son and I'm looking forward to riding something decent.

I have already read a bunch of good info on this site and I just barely got started lurking, haha. Looking forward to learning more and contributing when I can.

Dave


----------



## Stephbaker (Dec 13, 2018)

Okay I am so confused right now. How do you start reading the thread? There are like a thousand replies! How do I go to the first one? or is there somethinng wrong with my laptop setting?


----------



## motorcop1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Great read


----------



## skitchin1 (Feb 24, 2019)

Link dead. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wsmorton (Feb 26, 2019)

I might resemble some of those statements. :>)

New to the forum and to mountain biking in general. Can't wait for the snow to melt to get on the trails.


----------



## spoorti1509 (Jan 25, 2019)

Well, Thanks for the post and soon I will buy a mountain bike.


----------



## cmurdock (Feb 11, 2019)

great post, thanks! 

i love looking at my bike when we're stopped for a break on the trail, or when it's in it's stand at home. it makes me happy to see it and remember how much fun it is, which makes me want to ride it as much as i can and continually improve.


----------



## Giant (Apr 21, 2019)

Just bought my first mtb. Looking forward to learning here!


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Giant said:


> Just bought my first mtb. Looking forward to learning here!


Welcome! Sick you got the name Giant too.


----------



## DrewT (Sep 17, 2012)

And that just got me off the couch for a ride on my new to me, used to another bike!! And my baby blue shoes...lol


----------



## crawforde (May 3, 2019)

I’m definitely going to send this to my kids.


----------



## samus535 (Jun 26, 2019)

Really nice post


----------



## Rusty2314 (Sep 5, 2019)

good stuff and very true.


----------



## gt2140 (Dec 19, 2019)

1 things for sure; the more you ride your bike, the less your ass will hurt. 

2nd things for certain; wheelies are the best trick ever invented!!!!!!! :madman:


----------



## BeginnerToWhistler (Jan 11, 2020)

Excellent post...a good reminder that it doesn't matter what anyone else is doing - you do you!


----------



## moorkristina (Jan 15, 2020)

It really made me smile. You did my day! Thank you)


----------



## ice38063 (Feb 8, 2020)

Newb here too. Thank you.


----------



## jvmesa (Feb 17, 2020)

Copy that!. Thanks


----------



## riggle (Apr 30, 2020)

Thank you. Looking forward to being a positive contributor here.


----------



## WVW (May 2, 2020)

New to the site, looking to get info on bringing some vintage bikes back to life. Will post some specifics soon


----------



## Rolling_clydesdale (May 9, 2020)

I now know what a P-clamp and toe overhang is, thanks.

"Really fast people are frustrating, but they make you faster. When you get faster, you might frustrate someone else." Hopefully i get there one day.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

CHUM said:


> 32 spokes, 48 spokes, 24 spokes, three spokes? Sure.
> originally posted by Skip Bernet on the Surly Blog - 06.16.2011


36 spokes is where its at, they produce more power


----------



## LandserX (May 26, 2020)

hopefully i will be able to fit in your bike family aswell


----------



## MadMahler (Jun 19, 2020)

This....Is why I'm buying a MTB and digging into the dirt community. The pavement has treated me well but there's nothing like the woods and the people in it!


----------



## Sketchy1 (Jul 24, 2020)

So there is hope for me in the bike game... DECENT!!


----------



## HEMAN (Aug 20, 2020)

well said.. Be Kind


----------



## PhilMcCrevis (Aug 31, 2020)

That was the best "Noobs read this" thread ever. Thanks Skip.
Forgot to add.. Hey MTBR glad to be here. Haven't ridden in a decade or 2 but it is time. I am getting old and crusty. Time to shake it off. 
Looking at a Marlin 7 for a good re-starter bike.. Once I get this bike and wear the new off of it I will probably be asking about best bang for your buck upgrades. I didn't know there was such a thing as a dropper post. how cool are those things?


----------



## yeeyeemtb (Aug 9, 2020)

PhilMcCrevis said:


> I didn't know there was such a thing as a dropper post. how cool are those things?


They are amazing and can help you climb and descend like an absolute boss! I mean, its the same tech in regular office chair seats, but whoever thought to put it on a bike is a legend!


----------



## woopsIdidthat (Sep 19, 2020)

never herad of dropper posts till a few weeks ago


----------



## DMaddie7 (Sep 21, 2020)

PhilMcCrevis said:


> That was the best "Noobs read this" thread ever. Thanks Skip.
> Forgot to add.. Hey MTBR glad to be here. Haven't ridden in a decade or 2 but it is time. I am getting old and crusty. Time to shake it off.
> Looking at a Marlin 7 for a good re-starter bike.. Once I get this bike and wear the new off of it I will probably be asking about best bang for your buck upgrades. I didn't know there was such a thing as a dropper post. how cool are those things?


I have the Marlin 6 2021 and it's a helluva fun bike to ride, that is, I'm coming off some 100-dollar no-name brand called Murtisol. BTW, the Marlin 6 2021 is a 2/8. Regardless, it's a really nice bike and comes in at 660 bucks.


----------



## Peterdanaver (Sep 27, 2020)

zebrahum said:


> It's nice to be reminded that bikes and people who like bikes are good. Thanks for re-posting!


Vibes


----------



## Peterdanaver (Sep 27, 2020)

Well done


----------



## Osci (Oct 27, 2020)

Well said!

If you're happy with it what does it matter what other people say!!!

I'm new here btw, hi everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## Frizzman4 (Dec 10, 2018)

CHUM said:


> *From the Surly Blog - a good place to visit.*
> 
> originally posted by Skip Bernet on the Surly Blog - 06.16.2011


Word


----------



## 902016 (Dec 26, 2020)

cleared


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

xifi1923 said:


> Ive been in different multiple hobby forums but this is by far the most wholesome one I have encountered so far.


Glad to hear it, our goal is for the entire site to be family friendly.


----------



## surefoot (Dec 29, 2020)

mhix01 said:


> _If you think your bike looks good, it does.
> If you like the way your bike rides, it's an awesome bike.
> 
> Bikes purchased at Wal-mart, Target, *Costco*, or K-mart are generally not the best bang for your buck._
> ...


yeah man i'm tickled ****less i finaly got that walgoose xr 250. didn't think i was a noobe till i read that post on 300 types of oil used on one bicycle. DAMN


----------



## cbdmirahemp (Jan 10, 2021)

Very Helpful. Thanks for sharing your information.


----------



## freerideshredder (Feb 3, 2021)

tbf this threads like 10 years old


----------



## Hogitall (Feb 14, 2021)

Yes I agree (with someone who said it. Everyone should have to read this post and take a test after. 

and oh Yeah... wheelies are cool.


----------



## Red_Sparrow (Mar 3, 2021)

CHUM said:


> *From the Surly Blog - a good place to visit.*
> 
> originally posted by Skip Bernet on the Surly Blog - 06.16.2011


especially liked ----"Your bikeshop is not trying to screw you. They're trying to stay open. "


----------



## GeoBike (Mar 3, 2021)

Don't feel like such a noob now. Thx Skip.


----------



## rm013 (Apr 2, 2021)

CHUM said:


> *From the Surly Blog - a good place to visit.*
> 
> originally posted by Skip Bernet on the Surly Blog - 06.16.2011


Love everything about this, seems like a great forum to be on, glad I joined


----------



## hawkman44 (May 27, 2021)

CHUM said:


> *From the Surly Blog - a good place to visit.*
> 
> originally posted by Skip Bernet on the Surly Blog - 06.16.2011


What a fantastic thing for noobs to read upon getting here! I wish I had read that as a 40-year-old getting into road biking. I didn't go crazy and bought a used early Trek carbon bike for 600 bucks but I spent way too much time lusting after really expensive bikes.


----------



## Nerdy (Jun 5, 2021)

CHUM said:


> *From the Surly Blog - a good place to visit.*
> 
> originally posted by Skip Bernet on the Surly Blog - 06.16.2011


Made my morning


----------



## alexhaji (Jun 9, 2021)

Awesome first thread to read after registering!
Makes me even more pumped to get started with this hobby/lifestyle again. Cheers


----------



## Rom1975 (Aug 3, 2021)

New here.. mabuhay from the Philippines ☺


----------



## otak (Sep 5, 2020)

The Surly post is a great noob post. Good vibes here.


----------



## Augustus_p (Sep 1, 2021)

CHUM said:


> *From the Surly Blog - a good place to visit.*
> 
> originally posted by Skip Bernet on the Surly Blog - 06.16.2011


Damn, i'm no noob but bro... that's some stuff we all needed to here when we started.


----------



## bustaone (Jun 23, 2021)

CHUM said:


> *From the Surly Blog - a good place to visit.*
> 
> originally posted by Skip Bernet on the Surly Blog - 06.16.2011


I really like this post.


----------



## philmatuk1 (Oct 23, 2021)

Hi to all I'm Phil I've been riding for years but most while I was serving in Germany I. Hoping to make a few friends and help or be helped with best building and advice on what's what 
Hope to hear from you all 
Regards 
Phil

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Pescobill (Oct 28, 2021)

Awesome first thread to read after registering!
spam deleted


----------



## Grumpy Old Goat (Dec 2, 2021)

craigx said:


> T 8 8 0 0 211


If I had to guess, it would be their "T" production line, built in March of 1988 (8803)


----------



## EmmaPie (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh I loved this!


----------



## cahal00 (8 mo ago)

Pretty much the answer to everything is: go ride


----------



## Couccu (8 mo ago)

So much wisdom in that first post.


----------



## marksharky_1945 (8 mo ago)

CHUM said:


> *From the Surly Blog - a good place to visit.*
> 
> 
> 
> originally posted by Skip Bernet on the Surly Blog - 06.16.2011


Well said  After 50 years of being a cyclist, from what I've seen, everything goes in a circle, wheels, and styles. What remains is the fact that riding a bike is COOL, any bike


----------



## Morningdove (7 mo ago)

CHUM said:


> *From the Surly Blog - a good place to visit.*
> 
> 
> 
> originally posted by Skip Bernet on the Surly Blog - 06.16.2011


well said


----------



## Balloontyres (6 mo ago)

So where could I post this:

I just got the newest Canyon Spectral but I hear some sounds and would like to show pics and video and talk about it..


----------



## xinkz (6 mo ago)

Balloontyres said:


> So where could I post this:
> 
> I just got the newest Canyon Spectral but I hear some sounds and would like to show pics and video and talk about it..


Did you ever find a home for your post? I'm evaluating several e-bikes and I want to hear what others have to say about the Canyon Spectral. How do you like it so far and how does it compare to other ebikes you've owned before if any?

--Juan


----------



## NoletaRider (5 mo ago)

Nice post. Anything to get people off their rear-ends and move.


----------



## biker001 (5 mo ago)

Shrink your URLs and get paid!


Shrink your URLs and get paid!




shycmedi.com




如何设置山地自行车无内胎轮胎


----------



## pxxlsisk (7 mo ago)

I didn't understand anything, but it's very interesting.


----------



## BCRocks (3 mo ago)

I wish the kids who picked on me about the only bike my folks could afford had read this. One of the best posts ever.


----------

